# الموسوعة الألكترونية :: اسطوانة تعليمية خرافية "ادخل ولن تندم"........



## ahmad mohmmad (21 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الموسوعة الألكترونية







تم الإنتهاء من رفع هذه الأسطوانة الرهيبة الخاصة بالإلكترونيات
تضن في طياتها العشرات من الأبواب والمئات من الصور والمخططات والدرارت الالكترونية
مئات الشروحات والتي تشرح حتى أدق التفاصيل في عمل الدارات الألكترونية وغيرها
بالاضافة إلى باب هل تعلم
والعديد من البرامج المرفقة مع الأسطوانة وأهمها برنامج الأوركاد 9




وسنلقي معا نظرة سريعة على أبواب وفروع هذه الأسطوانة :


المشاريع والدوائر الإلكترونية

فاحص القصر
التحكم بدرجة الحرارة
حساب عدد الأيام
من الذي ضغط الزر أولا؟
جرس إلكتروني
التحكم بشدة الصوت رقميا
دائرة توقيت وتأخير
جهاز إنذار بالضوء والضلام
مفتاح كهربائي باللمس
مكبر سمعي إستطاعة 50 وات
مكبر منخفض الإستطاعه
جرس إضافي للهاتف
دارة تشغيل مصابيح الطوارئ
المهندس محمد نذير المتني
دارة للتحكم عن بعد بالأشعة تحت الحمراء
دارة كاشف المعادن
دارة ضوء متقطع
مضخم تردد سمعي 50 وات
لتوصيل الكمبيوتر بجهاز التلفزيون
دائرة تأخير 15 ثانية
مؤشر حالة خط الهاتف
محولات تنظيم التوتر الكهربائي و داراتها الإلكترونية
دائرة التنصت على بكاء الطفل
سماعة رأس خاصة بالهاتف
دائرة تحكم عن بعد بالأشعة تحت الحمراء
اورغ الكتروني
عداد تصاعدي تنازلي يربط الى الكمبيوتر
دارة أضواء السيارة العجيبة
مفتاح يعمل بالصوت
طارد البعوض
أورغ
وحدة تغذية من 2 الى 25 فولت 3 أمبير
استخدام الترموكبل في قياس درجة الحرارة
مهتز سمعي يتحسس بالحرارة
دارة ضوء متقطع
جهاز مراقبة جرس المنزل عن طريق الكمبيوتر
مفتاح التشغيل الأوتماتيكي للأضواء الأمامية في السيارة
دارة لقياس قيمة التردد
شاحن مدخرات نيكل كادميوم
دارة تحويل مقياس الملتيميتر الى مقياس حرارة
دارة كاشف معادن
دائرة كاشف الحريق
وامض ضوء يعمل بالصوت
فاحص سرعة الإستجابة
جرس موسيقي يعمل باللمس مع توقيت العمل
دارة إرسال على موجة FM
دارة توليد سرينة إنذار الشرطة
دارة تحويل جهد البطارية 12 فولت الى 120 فولت متردد
كاشف إنقطاع خط الهاتف
التحكم بشدة الصوت رقميا
جهاز إنذار لاسلكي للسيارة
دائرة عملية لإستخدام المقاومة الكهروضوئية
مكبر صوتي
مولد النبضات
كاشف الكهرباء
دائرة الـ A/V
دائرة الكترونية لتحويل أرقام الهاتف الى ديجتال
جهاز انترفون بخطين
مستقبل للمحطات الإذاعية - الموجة المتوسطة
كاشف الكذب
جرس باب الكتروني مع عداد للزوار
دارة لتوليد جهد سالب 5 فولت
مولد نغمة بإستحدام الدارة المتكاملة 555
بعض الدوائر البسيطة وتطبيقات القطع
ربط ريلية الى مخرج الدارات المنطقية
دائرة مكبر صوتي 20 وات
مقياس درجة حرارة ذو تدرج خطي
دارة مراقبة حركة ميكانيكية
شاحن لبطارية السيارة
الى كل من يملك جهاز إستقبال تماثلي
لا تنزعج من سقي الزرع بعد الآن
الحل المناسب للتحكم بدرجة الحرارة عند قيمة معينة
دارة التحكم بمحرك تيار مستمر
دارة التحكم بماسح زجاج السيارة
دارة لكشف انشغال خط الهاتف
تنشيط هوائي الراديو

الميكروكنترولر والكمبيوتر

منفذ الحاسب التفرعي
كيفية عمل القرص الصلب
مصدر الطاقة في الكمبيوتر
التحكم بأجهزة المنزل بواسطة الكمبيوتر
هل تعرف ما هو نصيب كمبيوترك في فاتورة الكهرباء
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-مقدمة
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-اللوحة الأم
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-المعالج
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-المشتت الحراري
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-الذاكرة
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-الهيكل
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-وصلات الأزرار
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-الأقراص الصلبة والمرنة
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-مشغل الأقراص الضوئية
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-الوصلات الكهربائية
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-كرت الشاشة
الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-معجم المصطلحات الحاسوبية
الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-اللوحة الأم
الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-المعالج
الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-طقم الرقاقات
الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-الذاكرة 1
الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-الذاكرة 2
الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-الذاكرة 3
الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-الذاكرة 4
تعلم برمجة PIC16F84 خطوة بخطوة-مقدمة
تعلم برمجة PIC16F84 خطوة بخطوة-دائرة جهاز البرمجة
تعلم برمجة PIC16F84 خطوة بخطوة-برنامج إدارة جهاز البرمجة
تعلم برمجة PIC16F84 خطوة بخطوة-دائرة برمجة أخرى
تعلم برمجة PIC16F84 خطوة بخطوة-مبرمجة المتحكمات الصغرية
كيف تتحكم في منزلك بواسطة الكمبيوتر
مقياس أوميتر بإستخدام الكمبيوتر
تقنيات نقل البيانات من والى الحاسب
الحاسوب

نصائح وإرشادات عملية

نصائح وتوجيهات
تدابير الأمن وطرق الوقاية من أخطار الكهرباء
كيف تبدأ بداية صحيحة
قسم الصيانة
تالوقاية من أخطار الكهرباء
احصل على نسختك الآن مجانا-برنامج لقراءة المقاومات المستخدمة في الدارات الإلكترونية
أنواع الإصابات الكهربائية
مسدس اللحام
أجهزة خطيرة
برنامج لحساب قيمة المقاومة حسب اللون
الصيانة

إصنعها وأصلحها بنفسك

أعطال لمبات الفلورسنت
تجهيز البورد
الطريقة الإقتصادية لتحضير البورد
طور وحدة التغذيه الخاصة بحاسبك
كيف تفحص الرموت كنترول
Press n Peel
فحص الترياك بإستخدام الأوميتر
فحص المكثف
افحص دائرتك في ورشتك-الترانزستور
افحص دائرتك في ورشتك-فاحص المكثف
افحص دائرتك في ورشتك-فاحص الثنائيات
افحص دائرتك في ورشتك-فاحص الكرستال
كيفية فحص ترانزستور وحيد الوصلة UJT
بعض التجارب البسيطة
كيف تفحص المؤقت المشهور 555
الصيانة
فحص الترانزستور في ورشتك 17
افحص الترانزستور في ورشتك 2 18
افحص الدايود في ورشتك 19
افحص المكثف في ورشتك 20
افحص الملف في ورشتك 21

ملاحظات عملية للمبتدئين

رموز العناصر الإلكترونية 1
رموز العناصر الإلكترونية 2
بعض الكتب والدوائر الإلكترونية المفيدة للهاوي
بعض الكتب والدوائر الإلكترونية المفيدة للهاوي 2
بعض الكتب والدوائر الإلكترونية المفيدة للهاوي 3
رموز مفيدة جدا للفنيين
رموز بعض شركات التصنيع الموجودة على الدوائر المتكاملة
هل تجد بعض المشاكل في المصطلحات
نفس الإسم والشكل مختلف
المصطلحات
بعض المختصرات التي تواجهنا في الكتب الأجنبية
احصل على نسختك الآن مجانا-برنامج لقراءة المقاومات المستخدمة في الدارات الإلكترونية
أنواع الإصابات الكهربائية
قاموس المصطلحات
المصطلحات العلمية في مجال الإلكترونيات
العناصر الكهروضوئية
مسدس اللحام
المحولات
كيفية فحص ترانزستور وحيد الوصلة UJT
برنامج لحساب قيمة المقاومة حسب اللون
الصيانة

حلقات دروس تعليمية

كيفية تجميع الدوائر الإلكترونية
اللحام 1
النظام الثنائي
النظام الثنائي المرمز عشريا
اللحام 2
النظام الثماني والسداسي عشر
المقاومات الكهربائية 7
نظام العد الثنائي
المقاومة
المكثفات 10
الملفات 11
تصميم الدوائر الرقمية 12
المقاومات 13
العناصر الكهروضوئية 14
الإلكترونيات الرقمية 15
أنواع الفلاتر في الدوائر الكهربية 16
الترانزستور 17
اسطورة الكهرومغناطيسية-1 18
اسطورة الكهرومغناطيسية-2 19
اسطورة الكهرومغناطيسية-3 20
اسطورة الكهرومغناطيسية-4 21
اسطورة الكهرومغناطيسية5- 22
تثبيت الجهد - فرق الكمون 23
دارات التغذية الكهربائية 24
أضواء على المتكاملات الرقمية المستخدمة في الحاسبات الإلكترونية 25
المؤقت الزمني العام والمتعدد الأغراض 26
فحص الترانزستور في ورشتك 27
افحص الترانزستور في ورشتك 2 28
افحص الدايود في ورشتك 29
افحص المكثف في ورشتك 30
افحص الملف في ورشتك 31

قصص بعض المخترعين والعباقرة

أندريه ماري أمبير
بنيامين فرانكلين
ألبرت أنيشتاين
أبوبكر الرازي
من هو ماركوني

هل تعلم

البرق
الكهربائية الساكنة
قصة اختراع الكهرباء
قصة اختراع الترانزستور
هل تعرف ماهي الزواجل؟
الدايود
أول ترانزستور في التاريخ
هل تعرف ما هو نصيب كمبيوترك في فاتورة الكهرباء
نفس الإسم والشكل مختلف
ما هو الصندوق الأسود الموجود على الطائرة؟؟
قصة شركة سوني
هل تعرف شئ عن البلوتث؟؟
أنشطة الفضاء العسكرية في العقد القادم
الأقمار الصناعية
حرب المستقبل بالموجات الكهرومغناطيسية
الرادار القاتل
الموجات الاسلكية مصدر إزعاج إضافي داخل القطارات
ما هو إيشلون؟
لماذا يتجنب المهندسون إستخدام قلم الرصاص على المعادن؟
توصيل أبنائك الى المدرسة عن بعد
كمبيوتر محمول يعمل بالكحول
أكبر حائط شمسي في العالم
هل ألكسندر غراهام بيل هو حقا مخترع التلفون أو شخص آخر
أجهزة الراديو تسقط من السماء
بطاريات جديدة من البلاستيك
الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث
القنابل الذكية
هل يمكن تغيير سرعة الضوء
متحف الإلكترونيات من 1900 الى 1999
بطارية ضئيلة الحجم للأجهزة الدقيقة
كيفية تصنيع البطاريات من مواد منزلية

مواضيع نظرية

مقياس الأفوميتر
الميكروفونات
أسئلة وأجوبة عن لمبة الفلورسنت
إنعدام المقاومة
أسس هامة-1
أسس هامة-2
نبذة عن الأقمار الصناعية
فكرة عمل المايكروويف
الضجيج
فكرة عمل الألياف الضوئية
أسس هامة-3
أسس هامة-4
كاشف الحريق
معلومات عامة عن الآلات الكهربائية
تطبيقات الحاكمات الكهربائية وإستخداماتها
الخلايا الكهروضوئية
أسس هامة-5
الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي
أسس هامة-6
العناصر الكهروضوئية
الإنترنت الاسلكي
هل تعرف شئ عن البلوتث؟؟
فكرة عمل التلفزيون
الأقمار الصناعية
بعض أنواع الموجات
حرب المستقبل بالموجات الكهرومغناطيسية
الرادار القاتل
اللحام بشعاع الليزر
طبق استقبال الموجات من الأقمار الصناعية
المقاومة الكهروضوئية
التأثيرات الصحية الضارة للشبكات الاسلكية والمحمول
بعض المعلومات عن الصندوق الأسود
ما هو إيشلون؟
لماذا يتجنب المهندسون إستخدام قلم الرصاص على المعادن؟
الموصلات فائقة التوصيل
طرق توليد الطاقة الكهربائية
نبذة تاريخية عن الترانزستور
ماذا تعرف عن تكنلوجيا سنترينو؟
المشغلات الصوتية MP3 Player
القلق والكهرباء
بيت شمسي....بديل للكهرباء الإسرائيلية
جهاز الرؤية الليلية
مكونات شبكة GSM
توليد الكهرباء من طاقة الرياح
مستقبل الترانزستور...مور في ذمة التاريخ
خرز كهروشمسي
المحمول ملف لم يغلق بعد
أجهزة الراديو تسقط من السماء
بطاريات جديدة من البلاستيك
الكريستال
القنابل الذكية
الالات الكهربية
تركيب الدارة المتكامة
برنامج يقوم بحساب ازمنة عرض النبضات 555
أسس نظرية الهوائيات والإرسال
مفهوم الديسبل
مقياس درجة حرارة ذو تدرج خطي
كيفية تصنيع البطاريات من مواد منزلية
المؤقت 555


الأسطوانة غير موجودة على النت إطلاااااااااااااقا
وهذه هي المرة الأولى التي يتم رفعها
فاقتنيها علك تحتاجها يوما ما

الموسوعة الألكترونية تضم العشرات الأبحاث والدروس التي قام بها عدد من المختصين العرب وعلى رأسهم المهندس محمد نذير المتني المهندس المعروف في مجال الألكترونيات وصاحب المؤلفات الكثيرة والرائعة بهذا المجال


ملاحظة هامة :


رابط التحميل


http://rapidshare.com/users/BL8QWJ

كلمة السر للدخول على الملفات

arabsdurracd

سيطلب من الموقع كلمة سر قم بادخال هذة الكلمة ومن ثما ستجد ملفات كثيرة قم باختيار 
http://rapidshare.com/files/24997773/Arabic_Electronics_Encyclopedia.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24997815/Arabic_Electronics_Encyclopedia.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25008474/Arabic_Electronics_Encyclopedia.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25008491/Arabic_Electronics_Encyclopedia.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25014666/Arabic_Electronics_Encyclopedia.part5.rar

** إضافة **

 رابط من الأخ eng.ahmed badran

http://67.227.190.62/~polos/AD-Electronic.iso​ 
الإشراف​


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (21 أكتوبر 2007)

فعلا اللسان يعجز عن الشكر ولا املك الا ان أقول
الف الف الف الف الف الف مليار مليار شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## HADJAISSA (21 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على هده الإسطوانة


----------



## HADJAISSA (21 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
ياحبذا لو تغيير الرابط من rapidshare


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (22 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على المرور الطيب


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (22 أكتوبر 2007)

HADJAISSA قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ياحبذا لو تغيير الرابط من rapidshare



الروابط من المصدر اذا وجدت روابط اخرى باذن الله ساقوم بوضعها


----------



## محمود محمد أحمد مو (22 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي الفاضل شكرا على هذا الموضوع والمجهود الرائعين:14: 
ولكن نرجو تعديل الرابط على موقع أخر أو شرح كيفيه تحميله من rapidshare
ونرجو المزيد من العطاء:15: 
وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى جابر احمد (23 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على تلك الهدية وللتحميل من الرابدشير يرجى قراءة الرسالة من الرابدشير حيث يطلب منك اول مرة حوالى دقيقة انتظار ثم فى المرة الأخرى يطلب 10 دقائق وهكذا
وبصراحة نفضل نقله من على الرابيد شير


----------



## م.الـحـربي (23 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير على المجهود .. 

ولكن لو رفعتها على اكثر من رابط لكي لاتفقد .. وموقع الرابيد شير يحتاج الى اشتراك لكي تستطيع التحميل بتواصل دون ان تنتظر فترة زمنية .. وبارك الله فيك نسأل الله ان لايحرمك الاجر ..


----------



## ميسم الحمداني (23 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ramye (23 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراااااا


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (23 أكتوبر 2007)

محمود محمد أحمد مو قال:


> أخي الفاضل شكرا على هذا الموضوع والمجهود الرائعين:14:
> ولكن نرجو تعديل الرابط على موقع أخر أو شرح كيفيه تحميله من rapidshare
> ونرجو المزيد من العطاء:15:
> وشكرا



بارك الله فيك على المرور الطيب..
للاسف السرعة التي اعمل عليها بالنت سرعة بطيئة لا استطيع التحميل وعمل اب لود بواستطها
شرح لكيفية التحميل من موقع رابيدشار

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=57700

ارجوا من الاخوة اصحاب السرعة العالية ان يقوموا برفعها ..
في حال توفر روابط اخرى ساقوم بجلبها ..ولن ابخل عليكم


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (23 أكتوبر 2007)

محمود محمد أحمد مو قال:


> أخي الفاضل شكرا على هذا الموضوع والمجهود الرائعين:14:
> ولكن نرجو تعديل الرابط على موقع أخر أو شرح كيفيه تحميله من rapidshare
> ونرجو المزيد من العطاء:15:
> وشكرا



بارك الله فيك على المرور الطيب..
للاسف السرعة التي اعمل عليها بالنت سرعة بطيئة لا استطيع التحميل وعمل اب لود بواستطها
شرح لكيفية التحميل من موقع رابيدشار

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=57700

ارجوا من الاخوة اصحاب السرعة العالية ان يقوموا برفعها ..
في حال توفر روابط اخرى ساقوم بجلبها ..ولن ابخل عليكم


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (23 أكتوبر 2007)

مصطفى جابر احمد قال:


> شكرا على تلك الهدية وللتحميل من الرابدشير يرجى قراءة الرسالة من الرابدشير حيث يطلب منك اول مرة حوالى دقيقة انتظار ثم فى المرة الأخرى يطلب 10 دقائق وهكذا
> وبصراحة نفضل نقله من على الرابيد شير


بارك الله فيك على المرور ..
التحميل اول ملف لا يواجة مشاكل وما بين كل ملفين يتطلب مدة زمنية محددة ولكن هذا الموقع محجوب عند بعض الدول العربية...
الله المستعان


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (23 أكتوبر 2007)

م.الـحـربي قال:


> جزاكم الله خير على المجهود ..
> 
> ولكن لو رفعتها على اكثر من رابط لكي لاتفقد .. وموقع الرابيد شير يحتاج الى اشتراك لكي تستطيع التحميل بتواصل دون ان تنتظر فترة زمنية .. وبارك الله فيك نسأل الله ان لايحرمك الاجر ..


بارك الله فيك على المرور الطيب ومع العلم انا لم اقم برفعها..


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (23 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ ميسم الحمداني و ramye
بارك الله فيكم على المرور الطيب


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (23 أكتوبر 2007)

قوموا بتجربة هذا الموقع للتغلب على الزمن واسئل الله ان يعمل 
http://www.9df7.com/n/index.php
قوموا فقط بوضع اللينك


----------



## إلكترون طيبة (23 أكتوبر 2007)

صحيح المشاريع كلها موجودة


----------



## &&المهندسه&& (23 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسين كسلا (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكرا*

اخى جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## المهندس . محمد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس . محمد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

مششششششششششششششششششكور كل من شارك


----------



## سعد السيد سعد (27 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا
كلمة المرور تمام 
لكني لم أجد الأسطوانة
فماذا أفعل؟


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (28 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على المرور الطيب


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (28 أكتوبر 2007)

سعد السيد سعد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> كلمة المرور تمام
> لكني لم أجد الأسطوانة
> فماذا أفعل؟



هذة هي الروابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/24997773/Arabic_Electronics_Encyclopedia.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24997815/Arabic_Electronics_Encyclopedia.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25008474/Arabic_Electronics_Encyclopedia.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25008491/Arabic_Electronics_Encyclopedia.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25014666/Arabic_Electronics_Encyclopedia.part5.rar


----------



## يـــحــيى (29 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية قمت بالتنزيل و عم استفيد كثيرا ان شاء الله تنزل في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## يـــحــيى (29 أكتوبر 2007)

اخ ابو حذيفة انا نزلت مقال عن الربيدشير كل ما هو لازم حتى تقدر تنزل قد ما بدك من الموقع بدون انتظار


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (30 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على المرور الطيب ومع العلم انا لم اقم برفعها..


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (30 أكتوبر 2007)

يـــحــيى قال:


> اخ ابو حذيفة انا نزلت مقال عن الربيدشير كل ما هو لازم حتى تقدر تنزل قد ما بدك من الموقع بدون انتظار


بارك الله فيك على المرور الطيب وان نشاء الله نستفيد من مقالك


----------



## أبوعبيدة25 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك , لكن المشكة تتمثّل في بطئ التحميل .


----------



## ba2005dr (31 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور .... لكن الرابط بطييييييييئ


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (1 نوفمبر 2007)

ba2005dr قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووور .... لكن الرابط بطييييييييئ


السلام عليكم..
الرابيد الشار اسرع المواقع تحميل ولكن يوجد له سيئات ...
بارك الله فيك على المرور الطيب..


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (1 نوفمبر 2007)

أبوعبيدة25 قال:


> بارك الله فيك , لكن المشكة تتمثّل في بطئ التحميل .



حياك الله ..اخي ابو عبيدة


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (1 نوفمبر 2007)

قريبا باذن الله سيتم وضع روابط غير محجوبة وتدعم الاستكماال .














​


----------



## ابو البشير (1 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووور على الإسطوانة الرائعة


----------



## m.saeed (1 نوفمبر 2007)

barak allah feek ya brother


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (2 نوفمبر 2007)

الان روابط غير محجوبة وتدعم الاستكمال

كل رابط 50 م.ب ما عدا الاخير 21 م.ب

http://ia341203.us.archive.org/3/it...edia/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia.part01.zip
http://ia341203.us.archive.org/3/it...edia/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia.part02.zip
http://ia341203.us.archive.org/3/it...edia/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia.part03.zip
http://ia341203.us.archive.org/3/it...edia/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia.part04.zip
http://ia341203.us.archive.org/3/it...edia/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia.part05.zip
http://ia341203.us.archive.org/3/it...edia/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia.part06.zip
http://ia341203.us.archive.org/3/it...edia/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia.part07.zip
http://ia341203.us.archive.org/3/it...edia/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia.part08.zip
http://ia341203.us.archive.org/3/it...edia/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia.part09.zip

ينصح باستخدام هذا البرنامج "معرب"للتحميل بسهولة وبدون اي مشاكل.

Internet Download Manager 5.11 build 8​


.


----------



## ابو البشير (2 نوفمبر 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر على المجهود الكبير


----------



## ahmedmh (3 نوفمبر 2007)

:13: :13: :13: برافووووووووووووو عليك انت راجل تمام


----------



## نور جرادات (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*انا محتاجة شرح مادة الفيزياء*

انا محتاجة كتير شرح مادة فيزياء 1 (السير وي ) 
النسخة السادسة ازا سمحتو


----------



## يـــحــيى (4 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليك اخي ابو حذيفة قمت بتنزيل الروابط كلها (5) و وجدت انها نفسها و اريد ان استأذن منك بتنزيل موسوعة الشبكات التي في مجلدك ارجو الرد سريعا والسلام


----------



## ramy_abdo (5 نوفمبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (5 نوفمبر 2007)

يـــحــيى قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي ابو حذيفة قمت بتنزيل الروابط كلها (5) و وجدت انها نفسها و اريد ان استأذن منك بتنزيل موسوعة الشبكات التي في مجلدك ارجو الرد سريعا والسلام



وعليكم السلام..
المجلد ليس لي اخي الكريم بل لاحد الاخوة ..


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (5 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على المرور الطيب


----------



## zekzako (6 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك

تمنيت لو ذكرت اسم المصدر على الأقل

على العموم الثواب من عند رب العالمين


----------



## م احمد العراقي (6 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه المشركة الجميلة


----------



## شعبان مجدى مطاوع (8 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله عنا خير جزاء


----------



## شعبان مجدى مطاوع (9 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صفر و (10 نوفمبر 2007)

chokrann bazaf


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (11 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على المرور الطيب


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (11 نوفمبر 2007)

ابو حذيفة قال:


> الان روابط غير محجوبة وتدعم الاستكمال
> 
> كل رابط 50 م.ب ما عدا الاخير 21 م.ب
> 
> ...



..........


----------



## شسيشسي (11 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك و جهد مشكور


----------



## جابر أبو حمام (13 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا طيب وجزاك الله خير بس اخى الكريم الرابط الرايع بيحمل لحد 40% وما بيكمل وهاى اكتر من مرة احملو وهيك يصير اذا بتقدر ترفعلى اياة مرة تانية لانى حملتهم ومش ضايل الا هو بس بستنى ردك يا غالى


----------



## ahmed morshidy (13 نوفمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله
عمل رائع
يعجز الفرد عن الشكر
ليس بوسعنا الا ان نقول جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو حذيفه (14 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم الاسلام 
والمسلمين 
ان شاء الله


----------



## electro-eng (17 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا و ما قصرت
انشالله ربنا يكتبها بميزانك


----------



## مشعل انجنيرنق (21 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافيه اخوي وجزاك الله الف خير

بس الله لايهينك لو ترفع رابط الموسوعه على رابط ثاني 
او ترسلي الرابط على الخاص

تحياتي لك


----------



## ali_almatari (23 نوفمبر 2007)

الوصلات لا تعمل ماعدا الاولى 
وشكرا 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (23 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم..
بارك الله فيكم جميعا ...

```
http://ia341202.us.archive.org/3/items/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia/


http://www.archive.org/download/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia.part01.zip

http://www.archive.org/download/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia.part02.zip

http://www.archive.org/download/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia.part03.zip

http://www.archive.org/download/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia.part04.zip

http://www.archive.org/download/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia.part05.zip

http://www.archive.org/download/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia.part06.zip

http://www.archive.org/download/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia.part07.zip

http://www.archive.org/download/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia.part08.zip

http://www.archive.org/download/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia.part09.zip
```


او من هذة الروابط


```
http://www.zshare.net/download/4905189c3f033b/
http://www.zshare.net/download/4905312167852a/
http://www.zshare.net/download/49056701aee299/
http://www.zshare.net/download/49060508fc2bfa/
http://www.zshare.net/download/490509426e3bd2
```


----------



## محمود010 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرررررررررا لك على هذه الاسطوانة الرائعة جدا


----------



## haam2924 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## haam2924 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

مالبرامج التي يجب ان تكون على الجهاز لتعمل الاسطوانة لان ملغ التشغيل الاول والثاني ضهروا بصورة jpeg


----------



## wallfire (26 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله ما شاء الله حاجة أاكثر من رائعة ...اللسان عاجز فعلا عن الشكر


----------



## محمدالقبالي (29 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووورين


----------



## احمد الزهيرى (1 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## احمد الزهيرى (1 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## km6 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد الزهيرى (1 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مروان20 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

ممتاز وجزاك الله كا الخير ومزيدا من التفوق والاجتهاد


----------



## شراره (3 ديسمبر 2007)

اللسان يعجز عن الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (4 ديسمبر 2007)

والله اللسان يعجز عن الشكر وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ali_almatari (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
أخواني اردت تحميل الاسطوانه ولكن حملت الاولى فقط والباقي غير موجود للتحميل 
وشكرا


----------



## chahirelec (6 ديسمبر 2007)

حفضك الله من الفتن وادامك ؤفي


----------



## Mr.COUGAR (9 ديسمبر 2007)

وانا اضيف 100000000 شكر واسال الله العلي القدير ان يرزقك الجنة لك ولكل المسلمين

اللهم بحق لا اله الا الله اغفر لمن قال لا اله الا الله
:12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12:


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (12 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور سلفا شي ببيض الوجه الله يفتح عليك


----------



## احمد ادهم (13 ديسمبر 2007)

اريد كيقية تحميل الاسطوانة 
وشكرا وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## علي بن حسن (14 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا العمل 
جاري التحميل من الروابط الجديدة 
لأن الأولى تعمل وكلمة المرور كذالك
و لكن لا تادي إلى تحميل الملفاة 
المطلوبة ولكن تحمل ملف بـ 6
كيلو بايت فقط 
ياترى ما هو السبب؟
مشكور على الإستجابة و وضع روابط جديدة :56: :75: :56: :75: :56: :75:


----------



## الاوابة (15 ديسمبر 2007)

مجهود اكثر من رائع تسلم ايديك لا اجد كلمات شكر تفيكم حقكم


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (20 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على المرور الطيب


----------



## إلكترونيكس (21 ديسمبر 2007)

_بإختصار_
_موضوع رائع وإسطوانه رائعه من عضو ولا أروع _

_جزاك الله كل خير _


----------



## س.س.ع (23 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عمر الفلاحي (28 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك والف شكر


----------



## حربة (28 ديسمبر 2007)

واللهانك رائع اخي الكريم
بارك الله فيك ووضعه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م المصري (28 ديسمبر 2007)

اللسان يعجز عن الشكر ..... أخي الكريم


----------



## fade_84 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

شكر خاص لكل من ساهم في عمل هذه الاسطوانه الرائعه انا مهندس اتصالات واتمنى منكم تزويدي بكل مه هو جديد في عالم الاتصالات ولكم جزيل الشكر....
اخوكم المهندس/ فادي طميزي


----------



## س.س.ع (29 ديسمبر 2007)

قمت بتحميل اسطوانة وفكها ولاكنها لاتعمل .............
برجاء المساعدةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## م/هبة (1 يناير 2008)

مصطفى محمد سليمان قال:


> فعلا اللسان يعجز عن الشكر ولا املك الا ان أقول
> الف الف الف الف الف الف مليار مليار شكرررررررررررررررا



:75: :75: :75: :75:


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (3 يناير 2008)

ابو حذيفة قال:


> السلام عليكم..
> بارك الله فيكم جميعا ...
> 
> ```
> ...



.......
بارك الله فيكم على المرور الطيب


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (3 يناير 2008)

س.س.ع قال:


> قمت بتحميل اسطوانة وفكها ولاكنها لاتعمل .............
> برجاء المساعدةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


السلام عليكم
الاسطوانة تعمل ..استخدم برنامج UltraISO لفتحها


----------



## فتحي احمدعبدالباقي (6 يناير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررين وجعلة الله بالفائدة للجميع والثواب


----------



## فتحي احمدعبدالباقي (6 يناير 2008)

:5:
شكرا علي المجهود الوافر للمشرف علي الصفحة
:15:


----------



## experience_home (10 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ ابو حذيفه وجزاك الله عنا خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم 
اخوك فى الله احمد ابوزيد


----------



## العربي الأصيل (14 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخي ولكنني لم أستطع أن أحمل الملفات بسبب أن طريقة التحميل من الموقع Rapidshare غير معلومة أرجو شرح طريقة التحميل والرد khalil************* وشكراً


----------



## قمــــــــــــــار (17 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ادور (19 يناير 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر جدا


----------



## sika2220 (20 يناير 2008)

يصراحة اسطوانة قنبلة شكرا جزيلا


----------



## asaeng (23 يناير 2008)

10000000000000000000 شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع واتمنى لك مزيد من التقدم واثابك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (23 يناير 2008)

```
http://ia341202.us.archive.org/3/items/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia/


http://www.archive.org/download/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia.part01.zip

http://www.archive.org/download/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia.part02.zip

http://www.archive.org/download/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia.part03.zip

http://www.archive.org/download/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia.part04.zip

http://www.archive.org/download/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia.part05.zip

http://www.archive.org/download/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia.part06.zip

http://www.archive.org/download/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia.part07.zip

http://www.archive.org/download/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia.part08.zip

http://www.archive.org/download/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia.part09.zip
```


```
http://www.zshare.net/download/4905189c3f033b/
http://www.zshare.net/download/4905312167852a/
http://www.zshare.net/download/49056701aee299/
http://www.zshare.net/download/49060508fc2bfa/
http://www.zshare.net/download/490509426e3bd2
```

بارك الله فيكم على المرور الطيب


----------



## محمدجمال الدين (26 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## جواد سالم خليل (26 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك يااخي العزيز هل هذه الاسطوانة موجودة في الاسواق ان تحميلها صعب جدا


----------



## عزيزة بكر (26 يناير 2008)

شكرا على هده الإسطوانة


----------



## عزيزة بكر (26 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك يااخي العزيز هل هذه الاسطوانة موجودة في الاسواق ان تحميلها صعب جدا


----------



## عاشق طيبة (27 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خير ..

جاري التحميل


----------



## محب الشرقية (27 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
أخي أبو حذيفة


----------



## abo-yousef (28 يناير 2008)

مشششكورررررر


----------



## kyoto (31 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mansourxa (3 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك والله يجازيك كل خير.


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (8 فبراير 2008)

اتمنى ان تكون بأحسن حال واسأل الله عز وجل ان ينفع
بكم وبعلمكم الاسلام والمسلمين وان يجعله في موازين حسناتكم
وبارك الله في خطاكم
ارجو ان تقبلوني 
اخوكم الصغير/ابو عبدالله


:32: ملتقى المهندسين العرب الى الامام:32:


----------



## ahmad44 (9 فبراير 2008)

*الأخوة المهندسين العرب يا حبذا لوتترجم الكتب التي توضع*

أرجو من سيادتكم ترجمة الكتب التي توضع في منتدانا العملاق:83:


----------



## الفارس الفهد (14 فبراير 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهند1 (14 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هل الموقع الرائع


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (14 فبراير 2008)

ابو حذيفة قال:


> ```
> http://ia341202.us.archive.org/3/items/ArabicElectronicsEncyclopedia/
> 
> 
> ...



.................................................


----------



## عاشق طيبة (18 فبراير 2008)

أخي أبا حذيفة

جزاك الله خير ..

موسوعة عظيمة


----------



## عاشق طيبة (18 فبراير 2008)

لكن يا أخي لما فكيت الضغط عن الملفات

طلع المحتوى كله واحد ..

أي أن المواضيع نفسها متكررة في كل قسم ،،

أي أن عدد الأقسام هو واحد وليس تسعة !!!


----------



## مقداد التكريتي (20 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## shehabashraf (20 فبراير 2008)

يا جماعة كلمة سر فتح الضغط لا تعمل
ارجوكم بطلو تهريج ويبقى جربو الحاجة قبل ما تبعتوها
وارجو من ادارة المنتدى (ان كان لة ادارة) ان تراجع المحتوى قبل ان تنشرة


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (21 فبراير 2008)

shehabashraf قال:


> يا جماعة كلمة سر فتح الضغط لا تعمل
> ارجوكم بطلو تهريج ويبقى جربو الحاجة قبل ما تبعتوها
> وارجو من ادارة المنتدى (ان كان لة ادارة) ان تراجع المحتوى قبل ان تنشرة



يا اخي الاسطوانة تعمل وكلمة السر تعمل ..وقبل انزال الموضوع في المنتدى قمت بتجربتها ولله الحمد تعمل ..فقط قم بنسخ الكلمة ولصقها ..
هنالك روابط على الارشيف وموقع ز شير لا تحتاج لكلمة سر:34: :34:


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (21 فبراير 2008)

الاخ عاشق الطيبة ..
السلام عليكم..
الروابط على موق ارشيف تسع روابط وعند عمل اكستراكت للروابط ينتج اسطوانة تحرق على سي دي او باستخدام بعض البرامج لتشغيلها


----------



## اليقين (22 فبراير 2008)

بوركت اخي الكريم 
جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك 
لمساعدة اخوانك 
اخوك اليقين


----------



## ابتسم للحياة (22 فبراير 2008)

يا شباب السطوانه شكلها جامد اوووى 
بس انا مش بعرف اتعامل على الربت شير 
ممكن موقع رفع واحد 
و الاسطوانه كلها تكون لينك واحد 
علشان تنزل مرة واحدة 
ياريت يا شباب 
بجد انا محتاج اسطوانه ذى دة جدا جدا


----------



## رحاب محمود (28 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونرجوامنك لو يتم رفعها مرة ثانية


----------



## nour el din (3 مارس 2008)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## سامي نادر (5 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك اخي كثيرا


----------



## ياسينكو (11 مارس 2008)

_not easy...to thank you .....go ahead more than marvelous man_


----------



## dearmahmoud (12 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غاز (13 مارس 2008)

مجهود كبير 

الف شكر


----------



## معاذ هندسة (20 مارس 2008)

والله ماعارف اشكرك كيف لكن ربنا يجزيك عنا كل خير


----------



## امةالله (22 مارس 2008)

ابو حذيفة قال:


> بارك الله فيك على المرور الطيب..
> للاسف السرعة التي اعمل عليها بالنت سرعة بطيئة لا استطيع التحميل وعمل اب لود بواستطها
> شرح لكيفية التحميل من موقع رابيدشار
> 
> ...


جزاك الله كل الخير اخى ابو حذيفه ولك كثير الشكر .:20:


----------



## ali_almatari (24 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خير المرة الاولى لم استطيع تحميله 
هل الان تم اضافتها من جديد
وشكرا


----------



## سليم سوفت (24 مارس 2008)

أكون لكم شاكراً وعند الله اجركم وما توعدون من صالح الدعاء إن شاء الله 
أرجو ان ترفعوا هذه المجلة على رابط أخر غير موقع الرابيدشير لانه لا يعمل بشكل صحيح لدينا في اليمن ولدينا العديد من ا لأشكاليات في تحميل هذه المجلة
وجزاكم الله الف الف خير


----------



## hany9000 (25 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا بصراحة اسطوانة رائعة جدا


----------



## نفر (26 مارس 2008)

شكرا اسطوانة متميزة​


----------



## ديديا (26 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كرباش (2 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نبيل التونسى (3 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خير ...............


----------



## طلال عيد (4 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المصرى مصطفى (5 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وعافاك من كل الشر وأكرمك بكل الخير
:12::12::12::12::12::12::12::12:​


----------



## محمد مستغانمي (8 أبريل 2008)

من فضلكم الدي يملك هده الأسطوانة ، أن يرفعها مرة أخرى على سرفر آخر لأنها غير موجودة على رابيد شير الأن وجزاكم الله خيرا.......


----------



## فدك الزهراء (9 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم على هذا العطاء

وفقك الله


----------



## طير مهاجر (10 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## tanta_osman (18 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا .. إسطوانه جميله و بسبب مشاركتك ديه حطيت المنتدى كله أول موقع فى قايمة المواقع المفضله . شكرا ليك مره تانيه ..


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (21 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا..


http://www.zshare.net/download/4905189c3f033b/
http://www.zshare.net/download/4905312167852a/
http://www.zshare.net/download/49056701aee299/
http://www.zshare.net/download/49060508fc2bfa/
http://www.zshare.net/download/490509426e3bd2


----------



## AHMED AL-HARBI (22 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزاك كل خير


----------



## قيس لطيف (22 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
حاولت تحميل الرابط وبدون فائدة ارجو من لديه الحل ارساله على البريد الالكتروني او من ستسطيع تحميل الاسطوانة ان يرسله لي وجزاكم الله خيرا الاميل هو:ql79***********


----------



## قيس لطيف (22 أبريل 2008)

*[email protected] com*

السلام عليكم
راجو من يملك الاسطوانة الخرافية ارساله الي لاني لا استطيع تحميلها وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رحال حول العالم (23 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوميسم (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيراااااا


----------



## مهندس اجهزة طبية (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الحارثي مراد (27 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ميت ايجبت (2 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخي الطيب علي المجهود الرائع لك وللجميع دوام التقدم والافاده للجميع


----------



## sayed nasr (3 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم اخى الكريم


----------



## ahmed_1122 (9 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## البناالمصراوى (12 مايو 2008)

كفيت وهديت


----------



## معاذ ديالى (13 مايو 2008)

حملت اول ملف عند فتحه يطلب(ادخل القرص)هل الملف وحده لا يعمل الا مع بقية الملفات ام هناك خطا ما وشكرا لكم


----------



## البناالمصراوى (14 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك.................


----------



## eng_prgo (16 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ياباشا والله 
بصراحه انت محترم فعلا 
شكرا وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ماهرعبدالتواب (17 مايو 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لكم


----------



## حيدر الدليمي (21 مايو 2008)

الف الف شكر يا اخي ابو حذيفة جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mohamedyossef86 (21 مايو 2008)

لا اعرف كيف اشكرك ولكن ما استطيع قوله هو جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khmeesali (26 مايو 2008)

.بارك الله فيك 
التحميل اول ملف لا يواجة مشاكل وما بين كل ملفين يتطلب مدة زمنية محددة


----------



## شمس الجزيرة (29 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا
ونرجو المزيد#####


----------



## لعبدالمعين عطية (29 مايو 2008)

لم استطع الحصول عليها على كلا شكرا لك


----------



## zibara (29 مايو 2008)

شكراً لقد حملتها بالكامل
تحياتي


----------



## EngAm (29 مايو 2008)

الله يبارك فيك 
مشكور و لكن ظهرت مشكلة 
كل ما أنزل أول ملف يطلب أدخل مجموعة الأحرف الظاهرة و لكن لا يتم ادخال جميع الأحرف
بل أربع أحرف فقط و بعد لك يعطي رسالة خطأ في ادخال كود المرور
أرجو الإفادة :11:و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (1 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا..

روابط اخرى غير الربيدشار.>>>>>>>>>>>>


http://www.zshare.net/download/4905189c3f033b/
http://www.zshare.net/download/4905312167852a/
http://www.zshare.net/download/49056701aee299/
http://www.zshare.net/download/49060508fc2bfa/
http://www.zshare.net/download/490509426e3bd2


----------



## خيرى العايد (4 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخى ابو حذيفه
شكرا لهذا المجهود الكبير ومحاولة مساعدة جميع من يحتاج لهذه البرامج لكن المشكله اننى حاولت تحميل البرنامج ولم استطع حيث دائما تظهر عبارة error 
كيف يمكن تحميل البرنامج دون مشاكل وبسرعه 
جزاك الله عنا الف خير

المهندس
خيرى العايد
العراق


----------



## علام أمين (11 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## mostafa shehata (12 يونيو 2008)

انا مش عارف انزل الاسطوانة دى ارجوكم تساعدونى ...........ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ميداكو (20 يونيو 2008)

لقد حملت اول ملف لكن لا يعمل ولا يفك الضغط ما العمل أرجو الا فادة جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## ميداكو (20 يونيو 2008)

حملت اول ملف عند فتحه يطلب(ادخل القرص)هل الملف وحده لا يعمل الا مع بقية الملفات ام هناك خطا ما وشكرا لكم


----------



## dfs (20 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## dfs (20 يونيو 2008)

مشششكورررررر


----------



## الياس عبد النور (20 يونيو 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الياس عبد النور (20 يونيو 2008)

*الى كل من لا يستطيع التحميل*

انا اليوم حملت الموسوعة بواسطت الاكواد الموجودة في نهاية الاقتباس الرجو من الجميع الاسراع بالتحميل وشكر لأبو حذيفة على المجهود
________________________________________________________


ابو حذيفة قال:


> السلام عليكم..
> بارك الله فيكم جميعا ...
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## المهندس الأزهرى (23 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرًا أخى الكريم ونفعنا بها


----------



## المدرب (23 يونيو 2008)

سلام عليكم
يبدوا ان الملفات حدفت من الموقع
هل بالامكان اعادة رفعها
شكرا


----------



## احمد شعله (26 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## ابو حبيب القدس (1 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذه الاسطوانه


----------



## ymselim (6 يوليو 2008)

فعلا اللسان يعجز عن الشكر ولا املك الا ان أقول
الف الف الف الف الف الف مليار مليار شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## م حسام الدين (8 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نزاربدر (11 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على هذه الإسطوانة مفيدة جدا


----------



## نزاربدر (11 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك...


----------



## شريف عامر (11 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله حيرا


----------



## العامل لأجله (13 يوليو 2008)

و الله لا أدري كيف أشكرك .
ولكن أدع الله لك بالتفيق والنجاح في الدارين


----------



## م عزت (13 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير وأثابك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## المانومتر (21 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك 
ارجوكم اريد المساعدةبخصوص

لديا رسالة التخرج اريد كيفية صناعة 
ساعة قياس الضغط الدم الالكترونية اى المانومتر
CARDIAIQUE MONTEUR
اى المخطط الالكترونى لها schema 
وكل ما يخص بهذا الموضوع 
أي معلومات أو أاو أو .......
مع التحية الخاصة


----------



## فارس نور (24 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اولا : شكرا جزيلا على هده المجموعة الرائعة يا اخي .
ثانيا : هل هناك امكانية للحصول على كلمة السر لمجموعة الشبكات او طريقة للا تصال بصاحبها؟
اخاك في الاسلام فارس نور وشكرا.


----------



## أبو إلياس المصري (26 يوليو 2008)

*أشكرك ...*

أشكرك شكرا جزيلا .... و جاري التحميل .....:15:


----------



## cherkaoui (27 يوليو 2008)

_أخي الفاضل شكرا على هذا الموضوع والمجهود الرائعين_


----------



## الأمواج الرقمية (28 يوليو 2008)

شكراً عزيزي


----------



## يوسف عساف (28 يوليو 2008)

كثر الله من خيرك ووسع لك الله في رزقك ورحم الله والديك............. على هذة الموسوعة الرائعه


----------



## يوسف عساف (28 يوليو 2008)

كثر الله من خيرك ووسع لك الله في رزقك ورحم الله والديك............. على هذة الموسوعة الرائعه..جاري


----------



## يوسف عساف (28 يوليو 2008)

كثر الله من خيرك ووسع لك الله في رزقك ورحم الله والديك............. على هذة الموسوعة الرائعه..جاري التحميل


----------



## مرزوقي (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ااخي الكريم على الموضوع الرائع بارك الله فيك وبارك لك


----------



## شريف عامر (1 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير ونتمنى التوفيق


----------



## فارس نور (1 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اولا : شكرا جزيلا على هده المجموعة الرائعة يا اخي .
ثانيا : هل هناك امكانية للحصول على كلمة السر لمجموعة الشبكات او طريقة للا تصال بصاحبها؟
اخاك في الاسلام فارس نور وشكرا.


----------



## السموالباقر (2 أغسطس 2008)

والله ياحبيبي ماعرفت انزل الاسطوانة


----------



## السموالباقر (2 أغسطس 2008)

يمكن ان ترسل الي الاسطوانة علي ال***** 
شكرا


----------



## محمد القني (6 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله لك وبالتوفيق


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (8 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم على المرور الطيب..

Http://www.zshare.net/download/4905189c3f033b/
Http://www.zshare.net/download/4905312167852a/
Http://www.zshare.net/download/49056701aee299/
Http://www.zshare.net/download/49060508fc2bfa/
Http://www.zshare.net/download/490509426e3bd2


----------



## الباقر (9 أغسطس 2008)

السيد االحربي جزاك الله الف خيرا واجهتني بعض المشاكل في تحميل الاسطوانة نرجو الاستفادة منها لذا ارجو امكانية ارسالها على ان ادفع كل التكالبف


----------



## هشام نورالله (11 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي لقد اطلعت على محتويات الاسطوانة حقيقة انا في امس الحاجة اليها وعندما حاولت تنزيلها من الرابط واتبعت الخطوات لتنزيلها لكن يبدو ان هنالك مشكلة ما او ان الرابط قد تم رفعه فارجو منكم ان تفيدونا اوان تعيد نزيلها ان امكن وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شهير سيد أحمد (11 أغسطس 2008)

لا يسعني أخي إلا أن أعبر لك عن إمتناني الكامل للموسوعة الرائعة
ألف 
ألف
ألف
شكر


----------



## محمد المعناوى (11 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو المساعده فى الحصول على قاموس هندسى


----------



## جمال كحيلة (12 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورر والله الموفق


----------



## مصطفى الكاشف (14 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على الجهد العظيم


----------



## مصطفى الكاشف (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الجبار


----------



## محمد بلخير (16 أغسطس 2008)

ابو حذيفة قال:


> بارك الله فيك على المرور الطيب ومع العلم انا لم اقم برفعها..


السلام عليكم 
أنا لم أستطع تحميل الموسوعة من فضلك اعطني شرحا مفصلا لتحميلها 
شكرا على ما تقدمه لأمتك والعالمين أتمنى لك التوفيق من الله


----------



## فريد شوقى بطرس (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على الاسطوانه الحقيقيه ألف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ماستر الفيزياء (16 أغسطس 2008)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## يوسف عيد عاشور (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اولا انا حملت الاسطوانة وهي ولكن لم تفتح عندي ابدا 
اتمني ان ترسل لي طريقة فك الضغط وشكرا


----------



## هندسه اتصالات (22 أغسطس 2008)

*عضوه جديده بالمنتدى وطالبه المساعده ...*

لو سمحتم ياجماعه انا عضوه جديده بالمنتدى وطالبه المساعده ...من احد اعضاء المنتدى وخاصه طلبه هندسه القاهره قسم طبيه او اتصالات ..انا خريجه كليه الهندسه بكاليريوس هندسه اتصالات جامعه المنصوره 2008وسمعت انه ممكن طلبه اتصالات ياخدوا دبلومه 6 شهور هندسه طبيه فى كليه الهندسه جامعه القاهره.....هل ده صحيح ياريت لو حد يقولى التفاصيل والشروط لو فى شروط والتكاليف اد ايه وموعد بدء التقديم .......وهل دى هتكون مفيده بالنسبالى او سهل انى اخدها وهل بعدها هحتاج تدعيم بالكورسات ...وياريت تراعوا انى من المنصوره هل اماكن التدريب هنا متاحه وهل هلاقى فرصه شغل هنا بعد التخرج معلش ياجماعه انا عارفه انى تقلت عليكوا بس انا مشكلتى انى هنا مش عارفه اسأل عن حاجه وارجو انكوا تساعدونى ..وجزاكو الله كل خير...


----------



## ramioz0 (29 أغسطس 2008)

فعلاً مفيدة,,, بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## سامي نادر (31 أغسطس 2008)

*merci*

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## م/شيماء (1 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## وليد الحديدي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

عمل رائع جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عثمانكوف (2 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر 

جزاك الله خير


----------



## وائل فوكس (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ألف شكر يا مهندس وننتظر المزيد


----------



## دسوقى حمامة (7 سبتمبر 2008)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## ayham87 (9 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير على المجهود
فعلا سي دي رهيب


----------



## الصفر والبارد (17 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على الاسطوانة


----------



## راجـي عفو ربـي (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على الهدية الرائعة​


----------



## المساعدي (25 سبتمبر 2008)

11111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## هشام اسبرين (26 سبتمبر 2008)

نشكرك من اعماق القلب على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## هشام اسبرين (26 سبتمبر 2008)

نشكرك من اعماق القلب على الموضوع الجميل 
جزاك اله خيرا


----------



## محمد احمد ابراهيم (30 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورر اخي


----------



## محمد احمد ابراهيم (30 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذه الاسطوانه بل علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## هوتسنسى (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*ممنوووووووووووووووووووون
اسعدك الله*


----------



## محمد طلال قطينه (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورر ع الهديه الروعه


----------



## ENG/A.S.A (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*ربنا يبارك فيك
تم التحميل خلاويص
وشكلها اسطوانة جميلة اوى
وشغالة زى الفل*


----------



## عزت صيام (14 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي العزيز شكرا لك , لقد قمت بانزال بعض الملفات لكن عندما اقوم بفتحها من الونرار لا تفتح , هل هناك طريقة خاصة لفتح الملفات وتصفح محتوياتها ام لا الرجاء المساعدة انا في حاجة ماسة لاعيد تحديث معلوماتي الالكترونية بعد تخرجي من الجامعة ببضع سنوات الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## عزت صيام (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*اخي العزيز شكرا لك , لقد قمت بانزال بعض الملفات لكن عندما اقوم بفتحها من الونرار لا تفتح , هل هناك طريقة خاصة لفتح الملفات وتصفح محتوياتها ام لا الرجاء المساعدة انا في حاجة ماسة لاعيد تحديث معلوماتي الالكترونية بعد تخرجي من الجامعة ببضع سنوات الرجاء المساعدة*​


----------



## منيرفخرىنظيرجاد (19 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور
منير فخرى


----------



## ابو عبد المالك (24 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kabraider (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الف الف شكر أخى العزيز أبو حذيفة على الاسطوانة الاكثر من رائعة
جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## laith1 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الجنه ان شاء الله ..


----------



## ali_almatari (7 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير وشكرا


----------



## محمد أحمد باشا (8 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي ابو حذيفة على هذه الإسطوانة الجميلة


----------



## ابوزوزي (10 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررر جدا


----------



## ali_almatari (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم *​لقد حملت الأسطوانة لكن لم أستطيع استخراجها من ملفات الضغط (ون رار) فعند فك الأولى يطلب استعراض وادخال 
الجزء الثاني الى اخرة لكن لا نستطيع اكمال العملية 
نرجو التوضيح وشكرا​


----------



## ممدوح الغريب (15 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز أشكر جهودك ولكن أتمنى معرفة كيفية التحميل على الrapid share


----------



## فليح رضوان (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم 
لقد حملت الأسطوانة لكن لم أستطيع استخراجها من ملفات الضغط (ون رار) فعند فك الأولى يطلب استعراض وادخال 
الجزء الثاني الى اخرة لكن لا نستطيع اكمال العملية 
نرجو التوضيح وشكرا​*​


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ابو حذيفة قال:


> بارك الله فيكم على المرور الطيب..
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/download/4905189c3f033b/
> http://www.zshare.net/download/4905312167852a/
> ...



بارك الله فيكم.


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ali_almatari قال:


> *السلام عليكم *​لقد حملت الأسطوانة لكن لم أستطيع استخراجها من ملفات الضغط (ون رار) فعند فك الأولى يطلب استعراض وادخال
> الجزء الثاني الى اخرة لكن لا نستطيع اكمال العملية
> نرجو التوضيح وشكرا​



وعليكم السلام..

لا يوجد مشكلة باللملفات...
عند طلب منك ملف اثناء الاستعراض قم بتأشير على الملف الذي يطلب منك ادخالة...ومن ثم موافق.وهكذا.


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ممدوح الغريب قال:


> أخي العزيز أشكر جهودك ولكن أتمنى معرفة كيفية التحميل على الrapid share



شرح كيفية التحميل للكتب من المواقع Rapidshare - Filefactory - ifile ₪

للتحميل من رابيد شار بواسطة برنامجان+ مع التجربة >>> خاص للملتقى


----------



## iceman_alaa (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير على المجهود


----------



## مرحبابك (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## فليح رضوان (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك اخي وشكرا على المجهود اطيب وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
اما بنسبة للمشكل فليس الا خلل في اتحميل ولقد اعدت تحميل الملفات اناقصة والمشار اليها عند الاستعراض 
فشتغل البرنامج بادن الله 
الفا الف شكر الخي العزيز
*


----------



## kamel kam (24 نوفمبر 2008)

mercccccccccccccccci


----------



## kamel kam (24 نوفمبر 2008)

mercccccccccccccccci


----------



## ghareebi (30 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزيت خيرا باش مهندس


----------



## alghrooob (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك وبارك الله في جهودك


----------



## haci farid (7 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور 
مشكور 
مشكور 
مشكور 
مشكور 
مشكور 
مشكور 
مشكور 
مشكور 
مشكور 
مشكور 
مشكور 
مشكور 
مشكور 
مشكور


----------



## ramzi-eng (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*thanks my friend*​


----------



## moohaa (16 ديسمبر 2008)

حقيقى ربنا يكرمك


----------



## asqatshi (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا" كثيرا" على الموسوعه


----------



## eng189 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## احمد جميل 13 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود 
حاولت تحميل الاسطوانه ولم استطع ياريت لو تحملها على موقع اخر الله يبارك فيك


----------



## bobstar64 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا بجد جامد


----------



## لوناسي عبد النور (28 ديسمبر 2008)

برك الله فيك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العامل لأجله (29 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا من أعماقي و الله أنكم تستحقون الدعاء و الثناء و الشكر على ه>ا المجهود الكريم


----------



## القصابي (30 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ،،

 أخي

أبو حذيفه

في ميزان حسناتك أن شاء الله


----------



## mido shahien (30 ديسمبر 2008)

مش عارف اقولك ايه والله
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م محمد القرم (30 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك عنا خير


----------



## ياسمين1 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

الرابط لايفتح معي


----------



## leila_tggt (31 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks very match


----------



## mohyeldeen (3 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل يوجد جهاز فى أى مكان لفحص الألكترونيات 

و فحص البوردات الألكترونيه و معرفة أعطالها

و معرفة العنصر المسبب للعطل ???????

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## norelain2010 (6 يناير 2009)

*شكر وتقدير .... ورجاء*

:78:مع خالص الشكر لكل من قام بالمساهمة في نشر التقدم وكل المشاركين والمساهمين في هذا المنتدي الجميل أقدم لكم جميعا كل الاحترام والتقدير:14:
ومشكووووووووووووووور علي هذا الجهد أبو حذيفة
.............................................................................​الرجاء إفادتي بعمل دائرة أقوم بتخزين مقطع صوتي مدته 3 دقائق مثل ما يحدث في بعض العاب الأطفال وعند الضغط علي مفتاح التشغيل يتم تشغيل الصوت المخزن حيث تكون فكرة لوسيلة تعليمية لشي ما .
ثانيا : لو تم تعديل طريقة تشغيل الدائرة بواسطة شعاع ليزر عند الوقوف أمام الوسيلة فيتم قطع شعاع الليزر فتعمل الوسيلة ويشتغل الصوت مثل فكرة الإنذار.
:16: أرجوا الإفادة 
:32::32::32:​


----------



## جرجس رشدى (11 يناير 2009)

والله مايكفى الكلام على الشكر .بارك الله فيك


----------



## m.zidan (12 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## monemhabashy (19 يناير 2009)

اخونا الفاضل يا من جلبت لنا هذه الهديه الجميله لك منى عظيم الشكر وربنا يكرمك وتتحصل على الموسوعه الاجنبيه وهى تحت اسم encyclopidea of electronic circuit وهى لمؤلف اسمه rodulf graffعلى ما اذكر وكانت مصوره فى هيئة خمسة كتب وتباع للطلبه فى هندسه القاهره من حوالى 7 سنوات لكن لم اتمكن من التحصل عليها نظرا لنفاذ الكميه-- حتى تكتمل الموسوعتين-- جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وهداك الى الصراط المستقيم آمين


----------



## المهندس2021 (21 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير وكثر من امثالك


----------



## المهندس2021 (21 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ماقصرت


----------



## المهندس2021 (21 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس2021 (21 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## هشام نورالله (22 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى مشكور كتير واحب ان اقول لك انى استطعت تنزيل الاسطوانات ولكن المشكلة في انها لم تتثبت معاى ارجو شاكرا توضيح كيفية التثبيت مدعما بالصور


----------



## moi12 (23 يناير 2009)

*جزاكم الله خير على المجهود .. *


----------



## Hisham.Mahmoud (26 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## نهر العطاء (27 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم بس حبت اسئل انا حملة الاسوانة والف الف شكر لك ياايه العزيز بس عنيد سؤال بخصوص اللغة الاسطوانة مدعم بالغة الانجليزية هل يصبح ان نحولها الى العربية


----------



## نهر العطاء (27 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم بس حبت اسئل انا حملة الاسوانة والف الف شكر لك ياايه العزيز بس عندي سؤال بخصوص اللغة الاسطوانة مدعم بالغة الانجليزية هل يصبح ان نحولها الى العربية


----------



## tetoo1985 (29 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## mohamed ewies (30 يناير 2009)

شكرا لمجهوداتكم لغل الله يبارك لهم فى افادتكم للناس


----------



## mohamed ewies (30 يناير 2009)

*mohamed_ewies2006************

a;vhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mohamed ewies (30 يناير 2009)

*mohamed_ewies2006************

هغخلنماتالغلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## دكتور عاصم (30 يناير 2009)

ألف شكر عاى الاسطوانة الرائعة


----------



## هشام نورالله (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ياشباب اتمنى لو في حد ثتب الاسطوانة في جهازه يورينا الطريقة لانو بامانة الاسطوانات لم تفتح معاى


----------



## عبداللطيف طه (2 فبراير 2009)

نريد ابسط الطرق للتحميل


----------



## m.zidan (3 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور اكثر من رائعة........


----------



## المهندس محمد داود (4 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك ذخرا للاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## محمد احمد111 (5 فبراير 2009)

zekzako قال:


> بارك الله فيك





zekzako قال:


> تمنيت لو ذكرت اسم المصدر على الأقل
> 
> على العموم الثواب من عند رب العالمين


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة مهندسنا العزيز zekzakoبارك الله لكم وعند تحميل الأسطوانة نسب الفضل لأهلة وهذا جزأ منه
الموسوعة الألكترونية تضم العشرات الأبحاث والدروس التي قام بها عدد من المختصين العرب وعلى رأسهم المهندس محمد نذير المتني المهندس المعروف في مجال الألكترونيات وصاحب المؤلفات الكثيرة والرائعة بهذا المجال
================================
www.Arabsdurra.com
====================
zekzako تحياتي
منتديات درّة العرب
====================


----------



## سعيد الليل (7 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## قشطة (7 فبراير 2009)

ارجو منكو تعرفنا كيف يتم تنزيل الاسطوانة الموسوعة الالكترونية وشكرا لكم


----------



## حسين اسماعيل حسن (7 فبراير 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## عبدالله احمد جابر (7 فبراير 2009)

جزاء الله كل من قام موقع ملتقى العرب


----------



## عبدالله احمد جابر (7 فبراير 2009)

والله ماعرفت كيف احمل الاسوانات ممكن احد قلي كيف


----------



## عبدالله احمد جابر (7 فبراير 2009)

كيف حملت الاسطونات انا معرفت ممكن تقلي كيف اذا كنت حملتها


----------



## حسين اسماعيل حسن (8 فبراير 2009)

اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك انا نزلت الخمس ملفات المضغوطة ولم اعرف ماذا افعل بعد وكلما اردت فك الضغط يتم فك ملفين ولا استطيع فك الباقى ولا اسطيع تشغيل الاسطوانة ياريت تعطينى بعض التفاصيل فى كيفية فك الضغط عن الملفات وكيفية تجميعها على اسطوانة وطريقة تشغيلها لتعم الفائدة وهل ممكن تشغيلها مباشرة على الكومبيوتر ارجوا من الاخوة ممن استطاعواتشغيلها الافادة والرد على لاهمية ذلك وشكرا مفدما وانتظر الرد


----------



## fathydraz (8 فبراير 2009)

اسطوانه رائعة جزاكم الله خير


----------



## قشطة (12 فبراير 2009)

انا اسف لم اعرف كيف تم التنزيل لهذه الاسطوانة وشكرا


----------



## سمير الحب (13 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير ا والف شكر على هذه الاسطوانه الرائعه


----------



## ياسر النعا (15 فبراير 2009)

الشكر والتقدير لكل من ساهم وشارك فى هذا العمل الطيب جعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتهم


----------



## قشطة (16 فبراير 2009)

انا اسف ارجو اخباري بكيفية تنزيل اسطوانة الموسوعة الالكترونية وشكرا


----------



## قشطة (16 فبراير 2009)

ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم علينا بكيفية ومعرفة تنزيل اسطوانة الموسوعة الالكترونية وشكرا لكم


----------



## Rachid w (17 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي الكريم على هاته الموسوعة الرائعة


----------



## عصام سمحان (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
جزاكم الله خيرا 
جار التحميل


----------



## micro_heart (23 فبراير 2009)

انا لسة الداون لوود بيحمل وكلو ماشي 10 على عشرة 
ربنا يبارك فيك ياباشا


----------



## يحي صيد (26 فبراير 2009)

ارجو تغير الرابط لان البيد شار لايعمل عندي


----------



## almohager575 (27 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ...فعلا اسطوانة رائعة


----------



## ابراهيم الرشيدى (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك ومزيدا من المشاركه التى تساعد المهندسين الشبان


----------



## المخترع الصغير (1 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسانتك.


----------



## xpodx (2 مارس 2009)

الف الف ولا بلاش مليون لالا بلاش مليون ولا بليار (ترليون شكر يا باشا والله يجزيك الخير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ) بس انشاء الله يفك الضغط


----------



## sfsfsfs (3 مارس 2009)

لا اسستطيع ان اعبر لك عن شكري لان اللسان يعجز عن الشكر


----------



## nofal (3 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا ياش مهندس


----------



## هانى عيد عيسى (3 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hlbawy (4 مارس 2009)

كيف ارى الرابط لو سمحتم


----------



## medoalyan (6 مارس 2009)

*alf alf alf shoker elek wallah*

allah ykhalek lena 3la had elmawdooo3 el.ra2e3:59:


----------



## [email protected] (6 مارس 2009)

[[email protected] الموضع ممتاز وشكرا جزيلا:73:بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​

الموسوعة الألكترونية​​​ 



 
تم الإنتهاء من رفع هذه الأسطوانة الرهيبة الخاصة بالإلكترونيات
تضن في طياتها العشرات من الأبواب والمئات من الصور والمخططات والدرارت الالكترونية
مئات الشروحات والتي تشرح حتى أدق التفاصيل في عمل الدارات الألكترونية وغيرها
بالاضافة إلى باب هل تعلم
والعديد من البرامج المرفقة مع الأسطوانة وأهمها برنامج الأوركاد 9​ 



وسنلقي معا نظرة سريعة على أبواب وفروع هذه الأسطوانة :​ 

المشاريع والدوائر الإلكترونية​ 
فاحص القصر
التحكم بدرجة الحرارة
حساب عدد الأيام
من الذي ضغط الزر أولا؟
جرس إلكتروني
التحكم بشدة الصوت رقميا
دائرة توقيت وتأخير
جهاز إنذار بالضوء والضلام
مفتاح كهربائي باللمس
مكبر سمعي إستطاعة 50 وات
مكبر منخفض الإستطاعه
جرس إضافي للهاتف
دارة تشغيل مصابيح الطوارئ
المهندس محمد نذير المتني
دارة للتحكم عن بعد بالأشعة تحت الحمراء
دارة كاشف المعادن
دارة ضوء متقطع
مضخم تردد سمعي 50 وات
لتوصيل الكمبيوتر بجهاز التلفزيون
دائرة تأخير 15 ثانية
مؤشر حالة خط الهاتف
محولات تنظيم التوتر الكهربائي و داراتها الإلكترونية
دائرة التنصت على بكاء الطفل
سماعة رأس خاصة بالهاتف
دائرة تحكم عن بعد بالأشعة تحت الحمراء
اورغ الكتروني
عداد تصاعدي تنازلي يربط الى الكمبيوتر
دارة أضواء السيارة العجيبة
مفتاح يعمل بالصوت
طارد البعوض
أورغ
وحدة تغذية من 2 الى 25 فولت 3 أمبير
استخدام الترموكبل في قياس درجة الحرارة
مهتز سمعي يتحسس بالحرارة
دارة ضوء متقطع
جهاز مراقبة جرس المنزل عن طريق الكمبيوتر
مفتاح التشغيل الأوتماتيكي للأضواء الأمامية في السيارة
دارة لقياس قيمة التردد
شاحن مدخرات نيكل كادميوم
دارة تحويل مقياس الملتيميتر الى مقياس حرارة
دارة كاشف معادن
دائرة كاشف الحريق
وامض ضوء يعمل بالصوت
فاحص سرعة الإستجابة
جرس موسيقي يعمل باللمس مع توقيت العمل
دارة إرسال على موجة FM
دارة توليد سرينة إنذار الشرطة
دارة تحويل جهد البطارية 12 فولت الى 120 فولت متردد
كاشف إنقطاع خط الهاتف
التحكم بشدة الصوت رقميا
جهاز إنذار لاسلكي للسيارة
دائرة عملية لإستخدام المقاومة الكهروضوئية
مكبر صوتي
مولد النبضات
كاشف الكهرباء
دائرة الـ A/V
دائرة الكترونية لتحويل أرقام الهاتف الى ديجتال
جهاز انترفون بخطين
مستقبل للمحطات الإذاعية - الموجة المتوسطة
كاشف الكذب
جرس باب الكتروني مع عداد للزوار
دارة لتوليد جهد سالب 5 فولت
مولد نغمة بإستحدام الدارة المتكاملة 555
بعض الدوائر البسيطة وتطبيقات القطع
ربط ريلية الى مخرج الدارات المنطقية
دائرة مكبر صوتي 20 وات
مقياس درجة حرارة ذو تدرج خطي
دارة مراقبة حركة ميكانيكية
شاحن لبطارية السيارة
الى كل من يملك جهاز إستقبال تماثلي
لا تنزعج من سقي الزرع بعد الآن
الحل المناسب للتحكم بدرجة الحرارة عند قيمة معينة
دارة التحكم بمحرك تيار مستمر
دارة التحكم بماسح زجاج السيارة
دارة لكشف انشغال خط الهاتف
تنشيط هوائي الراديو​ 
الميكروكنترولر والكمبيوتر​ 
منفذ الحاسب التفرعي
كيفية عمل القرص الصلب
مصدر الطاقة في الكمبيوتر
التحكم بأجهزة المنزل بواسطة الكمبيوتر
هل تعرف ما هو نصيب كمبيوترك في فاتورة الكهرباء
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-مقدمة
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-اللوحة الأم
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-المعالج
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-المشتت الحراري
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-الذاكرة
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-الهيكل
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-وصلات الأزرار
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-الأقراص الصلبة والمرنة
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-مشغل الأقراص الضوئية
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-الوصلات الكهربائية
إجمع حاسبك بنفسك-كرت الشاشة
الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-معجم المصطلحات الحاسوبية
الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-اللوحة الأم
الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-المعالج
الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-طقم الرقاقات
الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-الذاكرة 1
الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-الذاكرة 2
الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-الذاكرة 3
الدروس الدورية في الحاسب-الذاكرة 4
تعلم برمجة PIC16F84 خطوة بخطوة-مقدمة
تعلم برمجة PIC16F84 خطوة بخطوة-دائرة جهاز البرمجة
تعلم برمجة PIC16F84 خطوة بخطوة-برنامج إدارة جهاز البرمجة
تعلم برمجة PIC16F84 خطوة بخطوة-دائرة برمجة أخرى
تعلم برمجة PIC16F84 خطوة بخطوة-مبرمجة المتحكمات الصغرية
كيف تتحكم في منزلك بواسطة الكمبيوتر
مقياس أوميتر بإستخدام الكمبيوتر
تقنيات نقل البيانات من والى الحاسب
الحاسوب​ 
نصائح وإرشادات عملية​ 
نصائح وتوجيهات
تدابير الأمن وطرق الوقاية من أخطار الكهرباء
كيف تبدأ بداية صحيحة
قسم الصيانة
تالوقاية من أخطار الكهرباء
احصل على نسختك الآن مجانا-برنامج لقراءة المقاومات المستخدمة في الدارات الإلكترونية
أنواع الإصابات الكهربائية
مسدس اللحام
أجهزة خطيرة
برنامج لحساب قيمة المقاومة حسب اللون
الصيانة​ 
إصنعها وأصلحها بنفسك​ 
أعطال لمبات الفلورسنت
تجهيز البورد
الطريقة الإقتصادية لتحضير البورد
طور وحدة التغذيه الخاصة بحاسبك
كيف تفحص الرموت كنترول
Press n Peel
فحص الترياك بإستخدام الأوميتر
فحص المكثف
افحص دائرتك في ورشتك-الترانزستور
افحص دائرتك في ورشتك-فاحص المكثف
افحص دائرتك في ورشتك-فاحص الثنائيات
افحص دائرتك في ورشتك-فاحص الكرستال
كيفية فحص ترانزستور وحيد الوصلة UJT
بعض التجارب البسيطة
كيف تفحص المؤقت المشهور 555
الصيانة
فحص الترانزستور في ورشتك 17
افحص الترانزستور في ورشتك 2 18
افحص الدايود في ورشتك 19
افحص المكثف في ورشتك 20
افحص الملف في ورشتك 21​ 
ملاحظات عملية للمبتدئين​ 
رموز العناصر الإلكترونية 1
رموز العناصر الإلكترونية 2
بعض الكتب والدوائر الإلكترونية المفيدة للهاوي
بعض الكتب والدوائر الإلكترونية المفيدة للهاوي 2
بعض الكتب والدوائر الإلكترونية المفيدة للهاوي 3
رموز مفيدة جدا للفنيين
رموز بعض شركات التصنيع الموجودة على الدوائر المتكاملة
هل تجد بعض المشاكل في المصطلحات
نفس الإسم والشكل مختلف
المصطلحات
بعض المختصرات التي تواجهنا في الكتب الأجنبية
احصل على نسختك الآن مجانا-برنامج لقراءة المقاومات المستخدمة في الدارات الإلكترونية
أنواع الإصابات الكهربائية
قاموس المصطلحات
المصطلحات العلمية في مجال الإلكترونيات
العناصر الكهروضوئية
مسدس اللحام
المحولات
كيفية فحص ترانزستور وحيد الوصلة UJT
برنامج لحساب قيمة المقاومة حسب اللون
الصيانة​ 
حلقات دروس تعليمية​ 
كيفية تجميع الدوائر الإلكترونية
اللحام 1
النظام الثنائي
النظام الثنائي المرمز عشريا
اللحام 2
النظام الثماني والسداسي عشر
المقاومات الكهربائية 7
نظام العد الثنائي
المقاومة
المكثفات 10
الملفات 11
تصميم الدوائر الرقمية 12
المقاومات 13
العناصر الكهروضوئية 14
الإلكترونيات الرقمية 15
أنواع الفلاتر في الدوائر الكهربية 16
الترانزستور 17
اسطورة الكهرومغناطيسية-1 18
اسطورة الكهرومغناطيسية-2 19
اسطورة الكهرومغناطيسية-3 20
اسطورة الكهرومغناطيسية-4 21
اسطورة الكهرومغناطيسية5- 22
تثبيت الجهد - فرق الكمون 23
دارات التغذية الكهربائية 24
أضواء على المتكاملات الرقمية المستخدمة في الحاسبات الإلكترونية 25
المؤقت الزمني العام والمتعدد الأغراض 26
فحص الترانزستور في ورشتك 27
افحص الترانزستور في ورشتك 2 28
افحص الدايود في ورشتك 29
افحص المكثف في ورشتك 30
افحص الملف في ورشتك 31​ 
قصص بعض المخترعين والعباقرة​ 
أندريه ماري أمبير
بنيامين فرانكلين
ألبرت أنيشتاين
أبوبكر الرازي
من هو ماركوني​ 
هل تعلم​ 
البرق
الكهربائية الساكنة
قصة اختراع الكهرباء
قصة اختراع الترانزستور
هل تعرف ماهي الزواجل؟
الدايود
أول ترانزستور في التاريخ
هل تعرف ما هو نصيب كمبيوترك في فاتورة الكهرباء
نفس الإسم والشكل مختلف
ما هو الصندوق الأسود الموجود على الطائرة؟؟
قصة شركة سوني
هل تعرف شئ عن البلوتث؟؟
أنشطة الفضاء العسكرية في العقد القادم
الأقمار الصناعية
حرب المستقبل بالموجات الكهرومغناطيسية
الرادار القاتل
الموجات الاسلكية مصدر إزعاج إضافي داخل القطارات
ما هو إيشلون؟
لماذا يتجنب المهندسون إستخدام قلم الرصاص على المعادن؟
توصيل أبنائك الى المدرسة عن بعد
كمبيوتر محمول يعمل بالكحول
أكبر حائط شمسي في العالم
هل ألكسندر غراهام بيل هو حقا مخترع التلفون أو شخص آخر
أجهزة الراديو تسقط من السماء
بطاريات جديدة من البلاستيك
الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث
القنابل الذكية
هل يمكن تغيير سرعة الضوء
متحف الإلكترونيات من 1900 الى 1999
بطارية ضئيلة الحجم للأجهزة الدقيقة
كيفية تصنيع البطاريات من مواد منزلية​ 
مواضيع نظرية​ 
مقياس الأفوميتر
الميكروفونات
أسئلة وأجوبة عن لمبة الفلورسنت
إنعدام المقاومة
أسس هامة-1
أسس هامة-2
نبذة عن الأقمار الصناعية
فكرة عمل المايكروويف
الضجيج
فكرة عمل الألياف الضوئية
أسس هامة-3
أسس هامة-4
كاشف الحريق
معلومات عامة عن الآلات الكهربائية
تطبيقات الحاكمات الكهربائية وإستخداماتها
الخلايا الكهروضوئية
أسس هامة-5
الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي
أسس هامة-6
العناصر الكهروضوئية
الإنترنت الاسلكي
هل تعرف شئ عن البلوتث؟؟
فكرة عمل التلفزيون
الأقمار الصناعية
بعض أنواع الموجات
حرب المستقبل بالموجات الكهرومغناطيسية
الرادار القاتل
اللحام بشعاع الليزر
طبق استقبال الموجات من الأقمار الصناعية
المقاومة الكهروضوئية
التأثيرات الصحية الضارة للشبكات الاسلكية والمحمول
بعض المعلومات عن الصندوق الأسود
ما هو إيشلون؟
لماذا يتجنب المهندسون إستخدام قلم الرصاص على المعادن؟
الموصلات فائقة التوصيل
طرق توليد الطاقة الكهربائية
نبذة تاريخية عن الترانزستور
ماذا تعرف عن تكنلوجيا سنترينو؟
المشغلات الصوتية MP3 Player
القلق والكهرباء
بيت شمسي....بديل للكهرباء الإسرائيلية
جهاز الرؤية الليلية
مكونات شبكة GSM
توليد الكهرباء من طاقة الرياح
مستقبل الترانزستور...مور في ذمة التاريخ
خرز كهروشمسي
المحمول ملف لم يغلق بعد
أجهزة الراديو تسقط من السماء
بطاريات جديدة من البلاستيك
الكريستال
القنابل الذكية
الالات الكهربية
تركيب الدارة المتكامة
برنامج يقوم بحساب ازمنة عرض النبضات 555
أسس نظرية الهوائيات والإرسال
مفهوم الديسبل
مقياس درجة حرارة ذو تدرج خطي
كيفية تصنيع البطاريات من مواد منزلية
المؤقت 555​ 

الأسطوانة غير موجودة على النت إطلاااااااااااااقا
وهذه هي المرة الأولى التي يتم رفعها
فاقتنيها علك تحتاجها يوما ما​ 
الموسوعة الألكترونية تضم العشرات الأبحاث والدروس التي قام بها عدد من المختصين العرب وعلى رأسهم المهندس محمد نذير المتني المهندس المعروف في مجال الألكترونيات وصاحب المؤلفات الكثيرة والرائعة بهذا المجال​ 

ملاحظة هامة :​ 

رابط التحميل​ 

http://rapidshare.com/users/BL8QWJ​ 
كلمة السر للدخول على الملفات​ 
arabsdurracd​ 
سيطلب من الموقع كلمة سر قم بادخال هذة الكلمة ومن ثما ستجد ملفات كثيرة قم باختيار 
http://rapidshare.com/files/24997773/Arabic_Electronics_Encyclopedia.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/24997815/Arabic_Electronics_Encyclopedia.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25008474/Arabic_Electronics_Encyclopedia.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25008491/Arabic_Electronics_Encyclopedia.part4.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/25014666/Arabic_Electronics_Encyclopedia.part5.rar​[/quote]


----------



## عصام زايد (8 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خير على المجهود ..


----------



## ابوميديا81 (15 مارس 2009)

مشكور جداً الله يوفقك للمزيد من الابداع اخوك ابوميديا


----------



## m.zidan (16 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## xpodx (21 مارس 2009)

ارجو وضع روابط جديده وشغاله اذا تكرمتم اخي 
والله يجزيك كل خير على مجهودكم العظيم


----------



## eng1_romy (23 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك موسوعة رائعه جدا


----------



## Nizarov (24 مارس 2009)

سلَّم الله أناملك، ولكن الجزء الثاني لم أستطع تحميله، شكراً


----------



## محمداحمدمصطفى (30 مارس 2009)

اخى العزيز الروابط لا تعمل ارجومنك تغيير الروابط لكى تعمل ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سومة\مهندسة عراقية (1 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذه الموضوع عن جد رائع


----------



## eng h (1 أبريل 2009)

هل تباع هذه الاسطوانه في مصر واين تباع ؟؟
وشكراااااااااا


----------



## adelharb84 (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودك اخى العزيز
واتمنى الاهتمام بجزىء الكنترول


----------



## رجب سات (8 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور-------------وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aadelmohamed (8 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراااااا
جزاك الله خيراااااا
جزاك الله خيراااااا​*​


----------



## غضنفر (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الطيب وبارك الله فيك لوممكن رابط اخر


----------



## محمود عرماني (14 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر على هذا العمل الرائع 
ربنا يجعلوفي ميزان حسناتك :5:​


----------



## emotop (16 أبريل 2009)

نشكركم على التعاون لأن الاسطوانة دى فى راى مفيدة جدا جدا


----------



## سراج ليبي (19 أبريل 2009)

شكرا شكرا اخى العزيز


----------



## سراج ليبي (19 أبريل 2009)

انا قمت بتحميل الربابط الاول لكن عند فتح الملف يطلب كلمت سر ارجو المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## عنكغفور (19 أبريل 2009)

صراحة شكرا لك مجهود رائع لكنى لا اعرف كيف احملها انا غير مسرور ضاعت اهم شىء


----------



## عنكغفور (19 أبريل 2009)

ابو حذيفة قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الموسوعة الألكترونية
> 
> ...


*صراحة شكرا لك مجهود رائع لكنى لا اعرف كيف احملها انا غير مسرور ضاعت اهم شىء*​


----------



## عنكغفور (19 أبريل 2009)

ارجوك الافادة بسرعة اذا تكرمت كيف احمل ذى الاسطوانة والموقع يكتب ايرور اى فشل فى التوصل الى اى ملف 
وجزاكم اللة عنى خيرا


----------



## عنكغفور (20 أبريل 2009)

*ارجوكم ساعدونى*

ان هذا الموقع الرابدشير حينما احمل اى شيىء يكتب ايرور لا ينفع ارجو المساعدة اخوكم فى اللة :61::61::61:


----------



## aziz barkouk (20 أبريل 2009)

بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك الله خطواتك


----------



## abuadnan (23 أبريل 2009)

ابو حذيفة قال:


> بارك الله فيكم جميعا..
> 
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/download/4905189c3f033b/
> ...




*




File Not Found *


----------



## sana1974 (26 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخى 
العززززززززززززززززززززززززييزززززززززززززز


----------



## بني عقبة (27 أبريل 2009)

*حقيقة ام خيال*

شكرا جزيل الشكر لمن اسهم في وضع هذه الموسوعة .
في الحقيقة لم اكن اتخيل ان هناك موسوعة الكترونية شاملة بمثل ما رأيت في هذه الموسوعة .
حقا جزى الله ابو حذيفة .
ابو حذيفة انت فعلا متميز . بارك الله فيك


----------



## عماد حيدر (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله قيك وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## hazhar537 (30 أبريل 2009)

File Not Found help me plz


----------



## عبد الرحمن 2 (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اماني محسن (30 أبريل 2009)

اولا شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
Your IP address is already downloading a file
تظهر لي هذه الرساله عند التحميل بعد ما بكتب كلمه السر وبحاول احمل اي ملف 
قفلت الصفحه وفتحتها اكتر من مره نفس المشكله ايه الحل


----------



## ابجديات (3 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## nazar962 (4 مايو 2009)

*4shared*

Allah Blessed you for this great benefit & the useful CD links you sent on RapidShare.
But whose made good things he has to complete it to be useful & all shall pray to him.
Kindly, use this link to publish your files: _4shared_/
Thanks a lot again brother.


----------



## عنكغفور (4 مايو 2009)

الروابط مش شغالة ارجو الافادة


----------



## almarya (4 مايو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا **جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## ahmed052009 (9 مايو 2009)

شكرا لـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك أخي الكريم


----------



## moh1973 (16 مايو 2009)




----------



## بحر بلا امواج (18 مايو 2009)

*شكرا على هذا الموضوع*

ممكن يتغير الرابط rapid share


----------



## sho_660 (18 مايو 2009)

من حقك علينا بعد الاطلاع على محتوي الملفات التى تم تحميلها :28:
ان نشكرك اخى مرة ثانية :12:
وبارك الله فيك ونتمنى لك التوفيق :75:
مشكوررررررر ياصديقى


----------



## الشاعر وليد (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عايكم انا اريد الاسطوانة


----------



## m_abdo12345 (19 مايو 2009)

*من القلب للقلب*

جزاك الله عن الجميع كل الخير


----------



## AHMED110068 (20 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا على هذا المجهود


----------



## atef mohemed (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا شكرا شكرا اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك


----------



## استفيد وافيد (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا على هذه الهدية الجميلة 
ولاكن عندي مشكلة صغيرة حملت 3 روابط 
ولاكن 4 و 5 بعطيني ( يرور ) ارجو المساعدة


----------



## اسامه سليم (23 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## بلال رباع (26 مايو 2009)

انا حصلتها وانا مجب فيها


----------



## بلال رباع (26 مايو 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## مجدى سعد محمد (3 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله ألف خير وجارى التحميل


----------



## مهندس حسني محمد (8 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## baselibrahim (8 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المجههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههود موقع مميز


----------



## M T A (9 يونيو 2009)

Thank you very much for all


----------



## ahmedexe (11 يونيو 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية وانشالله دوم للتقدم


----------



## عدي السماوي (12 يونيو 2009)

شكراً على هذه الاسطوانة


----------



## sayed nasr (13 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## دمحا لموش (13 يونيو 2009)

أخي الكريم أبو حذيفة أشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع والله يكتب لك الأجر
لكني لم أجد دارة الجرس الإلكتروني التي ذكرتها في المشاريع والدوائر الإلكترونية حبذا لو تسحبها أنت من على الموقع وتحملها على هذه الصفحة كي أستفيد منها وتعـم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## أيوب الحديثي (19 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله عنى كل خير وبارك الله فيكم ولجميع من ساهمة في هذا العمل


----------



## hasan85 (20 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية اخي الكريم على هذه الموسوعة


----------



## سمراء عدن (20 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Dr.Ivan (23 يونيو 2009)

بشكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذه الشرك الطيبة


----------



## Dr.Ivan (23 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذه المشاركة الطيبة


----------



## سمراء عدن (23 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووورين 

الرابط الخاص فيك الي حطيته لم يسمح لي بدخوله


----------



## محمدعلوان (24 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يا غالى


----------



## Ahmed.Shaker (25 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الموسوعة الرائعة وأسأل الله ان يبارك لك فى علمك ويبارك فيك


----------



## magec_147 (26 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## tricka (27 يونيو 2009)

*Page not found*

We’re sorry, the page you have requested is not available. If the file has moved, you may be able to find it by clicking here.
You may also be able to find more information at this item’s details page.
هذا الرد الموجود فى الموقع


----------



## فايز سالم (27 يونيو 2009)

*فعلا اللسان يعجز عن الشكر ولا املك الا ان أقول
الف الف الف الف الف الف مليار مليار شكرررررررررررررررا*​

كيف يكون التحميل


----------



## ابراهيم منير (1 يوليو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## أيوب الحديثي (2 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بيك اخي ابو حذيفه على هذا المجهود وتم تنزيل الاسطوانه بجميع اجزائها ولكن البرامج الموجودة في الاسطوانه لا استطيع تثبيتها هل يوجد حل وجزاك الله خير


----------



## حناحنه (2 يوليو 2009)

كل الشكر والتوفيق لك يا اخي 
ادمك الله الى هذا المنتدى
مع كل الاحترام


----------



## عماد يوسف تامر (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الاسطوانة الرائعة ومهما قلت من كلمات الشكر على الجهود الرائع لاتكفي ذلك الموقع الاكثر من رائع والقائمين بذلك مشكورين


----------



## حلا أحمد محمد (8 يوليو 2009)

Thank you for your preispitate


----------



## حلا أحمد محمد (8 يوليو 2009)

هل تستطيع تزويدي بأثمن الكتب الهندسية التي يمكن اقتنائها؟؟؟


----------



## worldali1 (12 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي على الاسطوانات


----------



## azaiez (14 يوليو 2009)

:75:شكرا لك أيها الاخ الفاضل على هذه الموسوعة العلمية الهامة


----------



## ENG MEN (14 يوليو 2009)

_شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع:28:_


----------



## فاطمة الزهراء* (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## نورس999 (17 يوليو 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل ....................................


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (20 يوليو 2009)

بصراحة ما ادري شلون اعبر عن شكري لك
جزاك الله خير و يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اسامة القاسى (23 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر ياهندسه


----------



## خلف الشمري (27 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sarri (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
لساني يعجز عن الشكر 
والف الف الف شكرا على هذا الموضوع
وجزاك الله الف خييييييير


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (29 يوليو 2009)

بصراحة خوش برنامج اتمنى لك التوفيق و النجاح و جزاك الله خير


----------



## وردة الشرق (30 يوليو 2009)

رائع رائع جدا مشكور وبارك الله فيك ....


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Badran (30 يوليو 2009)

انا نزلت الملفات دي ورفعتها علي رابط مباشر الرابط اهوه 
ياريت يتعدل الموضوع ويتحط الرابط ده فيه 
http://67.227.190.62/~polos/AD-Electronic.iso
وهيا كده ايزو جاهزة ولا مضغوطة ولا باسورد ولا غيره


----------



## ايمنصابر (31 يوليو 2009)

بارك اللة فيك اخى الفاضل وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (1 أغسطس 2009)

كل ما ابي اشكرك لكن يعجز لساني و يحتار قلبي على شكرك يا ابو حذيفة و فالك الجنة انشاء الله


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (1 أغسطس 2009)

> eng.ahmed badran
> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> ​ * بصراحة عجبتني الاسطوانه
> ...



بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم.....


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (1 أغسطس 2009)

http://67.227.190.62/~polos/AD-Electronic.iso


----------



## دياب11 (1 أغسطس 2009)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكورين


----------



## أبو خالد مصطفى (1 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## ahmedamer2005 (2 أغسطس 2009)

*الاسطوانة الخرافيه*

جزاكم الله خيرآ على هذه الاسطوانه التحفة التى تضمنت فى محتواها كثيرأ من الموضوعات المهمة
:28::75::20:


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (2 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي ابو حذيفة بصراحة لقد قرأت الكتاب كاملا الا بضعة مواضيع لم افهمها 
و اريد ان ابدأ بالعمل العملي فهل لك ان تخبرني او بالاصح ان تنصحني كيف ابدأ و ما هي الطريقة الصحيحة للعمل العملي 
و اسألة كثيرة تدور في مخيلتي لا ادري لماذا ( ربما لانني مبتدأ )
و اخيرا تقبل تحياتي 
وشكرا


----------



## تيمو مهندس كونترول (3 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## qasem kafawin (4 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور ياخي الكريمعلى هذا الجهد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور أخي العزيز
بارك الله فيك


----------



## زرقة السماء (5 أغسطس 2009)

احسن مهندس طبي قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي ابو حذيفة بصراحة لقد قرأت الكتاب كاملا الا بضعة مواضيع لم افهمها
> و اريد ان ابدأ بالعمل العملي فهل لك ان تخبرني او بالاصح ان تنصحني كيف ابدأ و ما هي الطريقة الصحيحة للعمل العملي
> و اسألة كثيرة تدور في مخيلتي لا ادري لماذا ( ربما لانني مبتدأ )
> و اخيرا تقبل تحياتي
> وشكرا



اولا شكرا للاخ على ااسطوانه الرائعة ...

انا ايضا كنت اريد البدا في العمل عندما كنت مبتدئة ... إن الحل اسهل لديك تستطيع في ايام الاجازات و العطل ان تذهب الى اي محل للصيانه و تساعدهم ... يعني بالمجان و لن يخسرو شيا بالعكس انت ستستفيد .... هنالك الكثير من محلات الصاينه ترحب بالمتدئين و تقدم لهم الدعم و المساعده مع عروض جيدة ... اعتقد ان هذه الطريقة ستساعدك كثير... حاول ان تصلح اي جهاز يتعطل في المنزل انا فعلتها عدة مرات و الحمد لله خلال مدة قصيرة استطعت ان اطور مهاراتي ... الثقة بالنفس من اهم الالويت .... التعلم ياتي بالممارسة العمليه اكثر من القراة النظرية البحته من غير عمل ... بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## eng.sayaghi (6 أغسطس 2009)

_شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا
_


----------



## تراي فيذا (10 أغسطس 2009)

يعطيك الف الف العافيه


----------



## harbiaa (10 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا على هده الإسطوانة​*​


----------



## omer68000 (10 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## عاابر القارات (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## soso022 (11 أغسطس 2009)

جزيت خيرا وتزوجت بكرا وانجبت عشرا بس مش عارف انزل من الرابيد


----------



## bilal87 (13 أغسطس 2009)

جزيل التشكرات و بارك الله فيك


----------



## هارون بومدين (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ymselim (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (15 أغسطس 2009)

بصراحة برنامج والله انه خوش برنامج لو تطلب عيناي يا ابو حذيفة لاهديتها لك و لكن ماذا يتبقى لى ارجو الرد
و شكرا


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (15 أغسطس 2009)

زرقة السماء قال:


> اولا شكرا للاخ على ااسطوانه الرائعة ...
> 
> انا ايضا كنت اريد البدا في العمل عندما كنت مبتدئة ... إن الحل اسهل لديك تستطيع في ايام الاجازات و العطل ان تذهب الى اي محل للصيانه و تساعدهم ... يعني بالمجان و لن يخسرو شيا بالعكس انت ستستفيد .... هنالك الكثير من محلات الصاينه ترحب بالمتدئين و تقدم لهم الدعم و المساعده مع عروض جيدة ... اعتقد ان هذه الطريقة ستساعدك كثير... حاول ان تصلح اي جهاز يتعطل في المنزل انا فعلتها عدة مرات و الحمد لله خلال مدة قصيرة استطعت ان اطور مهاراتي ... الثقة بالنفس من اهم الالويت .... التعلم ياتي بالممارسة العمليه اكثر من القراة النظرية البحته من غير عمل ... بالتوفيق للجميع


 مشكور جدا جدا جدا و انشاء الله اجد عما ابحث عنه


----------



## كنعانية العينين (18 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير ..وأتمنى رفعة على موقع آخر غير الرابيد شير ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## jihad cherif (18 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل


----------



## احمد ميكاترونيكس (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الاسطوانة الذهبية واسئل الله ان يوفقنا واياكم لخدمة الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## ابراهيم ابوعبدالله (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك يأخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الطيبات (22 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وفتح لك ابواب الخير 
عمل ممتاز


----------



## mohammedmed1 (25 أغسطس 2009)

الوندوز لا يقرىء الموسوعة هل من حل


----------



## NEC (28 أغسطس 2009)

يرفض التحميل ؟؟؟ هل من حل


----------



## salemop31 (29 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور جدا على هذه الاسطوانة الرائعة


----------



## عثرة (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم الف شكر اليكم على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## حسام فرهاد (1 سبتمبر 2009)

أنا عاجز عن الشكر على هذا المجهود الكبير والتفاني العظيم 
شكراً 
شكراً


----------



## فراس 66 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

شكككككككككككككككككرا لككككككككككككككككككككككككككم


----------



## عثرة (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم الف شكر لكم ولكن والله نزلت الملف الاول مرتين واردت فتحه وحاولت بكل البرامج ونرار وبلير وكوديك وما فى فايدة مارضى ينفتح فهل من نصيحة


----------



## بن لعجم (6 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة, اشكر اخي العزيز على مجهودك المتميز ولو انك ماكملت معروفك لان اغلب الاعضاء يطالب بتغيير الرابط من الزد شير لموقع اكثر سهولة والروابط في الموضوع مب شغالة ارجو اعادة الرفع منك او من احد الاعضاء الي سبق ونزل الملفات لما في النفع العام وان شاء الله ياجر الي يرفعها مرة ثانية


----------



## qasem kafawin (8 سبتمبر 2009)

فعلا انك انسان رائع الف شكر ياخي


----------



## TA44SSY (11 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..................... يا راجل ياطيب ايه الحكاية انا شايف كل الزملاء بيطلبوا رابط تانى وانت تقريبا ...................؟ مش فاهم ليه ؟
المهم والنبى وانا صوتى معاهم ارفع الاسطوانة على رابط تانى ربنا يرزقك واحنا بليلة القدر ..........
قول 
آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## qasem kafawin (11 سبتمبر 2009)

فعلا اسطوانه ولا اروع منها مشكور جزيل الشكر على هذا الجهد


----------



## mamedabd (14 سبتمبر 2009)

الرجاء تغير الرابط فهو سىء جدا ولا استطيع التحميل منه لانى غير مشترك على الرابدشير
وشكرا لمجهودك الممتاذ


----------



## كابتن نجران (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خيراً وجعل علمك نوراً يضىء طريقك فى الحياة


----------



## فهد البدري (15 سبتمبر 2009)

انا اشكرك كثيرا لانها اسطوانه رائعة واكثر ​


----------



## عبدالله السبعاوي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجواك الله كل الخير


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (18 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير 
وبارك الله فيما تقدم اخي ابوحذيفة


----------



## سلوان اغا (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا الرابط المفيد جدا مع خالص حبي واعتزازي بقدراتكم الجبارة يا مهندسين المستقبل


----------



## ismailmimoun (29 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على هده الاسطوانة الرائعة كما تقول
جاري التحميل ولنا عودة انشاء الله


----------



## A.Sayad (29 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وفعك ونفع بك


----------



## engr.amin (1 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## ahzaky (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*الاسطوانه المعجزة*

السلام عليكم
واضح انى جئت متاخر. جارى التحميل واتمنى ان يتم من غير مشاكل ..
الشكر لن يوفيك حقك . جزاك الله كل خير 
الجمل


----------



## zerour (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكر الله لك سعيك وجزاك خيرا*


----------



## hanyteto (3 أكتوبر 2009)

* شكررا لك على هذه الاسطوانة الرائعة جدا*


----------



## على عبد الحليم (3 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير جزاء


----------



## amine68 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود


----------



## عبدو12 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم علي هذه الموسوعة الجميلة ولكن للاسف لااستطيع تحميلها ولم احصل علي الرابط


----------



## عبدو12 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الرجاء من الاخوة الكرام ارسل هذه الموسوعة علي الميل الخاص بي
لاني لااستطيع تحميلها


----------



## diagauto (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*Gracias primo*


----------



## رحالة11 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله في طرحك ....


----------



## dim106 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جزاك اله خيراً، وسدد خطاك أخي


----------



## abdelhafeed (6 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## A.Sayad (6 أكتوبر 2009)

Thank U and please do Ur best to bring more


----------



## balqaliai (8 أكتوبر 2009)

thank u


----------



## روشدوك (10 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم يابنى والله الله يباركلك


----------



## novasat (16 أكتوبر 2009)

لأ سف​ 


C:\Users\Me\Documents\Downloads\electronics\arabic_electronics_encyclopedia\Arabic Electronics Encyclopedia\AD-Electronic.iso » ISO » autorun.inf - Win32/AutoRun.Agent.PG worm​ 
:18:​


----------



## lmtarek (18 أكتوبر 2009)

merci


----------



## ألصاعق (23 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجو تزويدى بروابط اخرى لانة لم ينفز معى غير الرابط الاول وشكرن على مجهودك


----------



## alomda (2 نوفمبر 2009)

الف مليار مليار شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## يوسف حسن سيد (5 نوفمبر 2009)

للاسف التحميل عن طريق رابيد شير صعب


----------



## حسين الحميدي (5 نوفمبر 2009)

بصراحه هي هذه الموسوعه التي كنت أتمنى أن أراها من زمان 
ولكني ماعرفت كيف أحملها أتمنى أن ترووني كيفيه التحميل 
ودمت مبدعا لهذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع


----------



## omneiat (9 نوفمبر 2009)

عمل رائع اثابكم الله عليه وجهود مشكورة ونطمع بالمزيد


----------



## اابوصلاح (10 نوفمبر 2009)

لسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة, اشكر اخي العزيز على مجهودك المتميز ولو انك ماكملت معروفك لان اغلب الاعضاء يطالب بتغيير الرابط من الزد شير لموقع اكثر سهولة والروابط في الموضوع مب شغالة ارجو اعادة الرفع منك او من احد الاعضاء الي سبق ونزل الملفات لما في النفع العام وان شاء الله ياجر الي يرفعها مرة ثانية


----------



## م.خالد الشرقاوي (13 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد بجد مش قادر اقولا الا الف الف مليون شكر 
وجزاك الله خيرأ


----------



## kahrbjya (13 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع
لسا ما نزلت البرنامج وانشاء الله لي عودة بعد ما انزله


----------



## عبد السلام زواش (13 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم نتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## ابوعلية (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا على هدا العمل الطيب


----------



## eng_jimy (17 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم 
تم الداون لود بنجاح ... الأن كيف اعمل set up للبرنامج


----------



## body_labody (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*تمام*

انا حاليا فى اعدادى بس محتار اخش اتصالات ولا مدنى بس الاكيد انى فى يوم من الايام ممكن احتاج الاسطوانة دية عشان كدة هحملها

شكرا:77::77:


----------



## dabuhasswa (19 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا:20:


----------



## omneiat (19 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم عندي مشكلة الرابط بعطي خطأ وانا ضروري الموسوعة


----------



## علي العباسي (21 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sami4600 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

أين الإسطوانة الثانية؟


----------



## sami4600 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## محمودعبدالعزيزقمبر (25 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم احبتى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سكلنس (26 نوفمبر 2009)

من علمني حرفا كنت له عبدا


----------



## المشاش (26 نوفمبر 2009)

كلي تقدير واحترام لمجهوداتك الرائعه


----------



## عبدالله سماحه (28 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## Creatives (28 نوفمبر 2009)

لم استطع تحميلها من الرابد شير ارجو الساعدة


----------



## سارسور (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nasser sayed (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك اللة فى كل من ساهم فى هذا المرجع العلمى العظيم


----------



## asleepy (1 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## Creatives (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل شكرا على المحاولة


----------



## mahmoud saad gwely (7 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يزيدك خير


----------



## dimah الحسناء (13 ديسمبر 2009)

ألف شكر لك أخي الكريم


----------



## الباقر (13 ديسمبر 2009)

لك كل الشكر على هذه الخدمه


----------



## alnury (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ياأخـــــتي بجّد تســــــلم ,,,,,,,,

وبارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير ,,,,,,,,

عن جد تستاهل التكريم ,,,,,,,,

تحيّــاتي لك ,,,,,,,


----------



## عاشق الهجرة (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أبو حذيفة


----------



## mohamady (24 ديسمبر 2009)

كفى بك داء أن ترى الموت شافيا وحسب المنايا أن يكن أمانى


----------



## saad_aljuboury (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جهود مباركة ان شاء الله


----------



## اميرة البحيرى (24 ديسمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله اللهم بارك 
حاجة جامدة جدا


----------



## bushra22 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks a lot youre really great 
شكرا كثير والله يعطيك العافية ويبارك فيك 
عنجد هذا احسن منتدى واحسن موضوع 
الله يوفقك


----------



## the sun (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا بس نرجو تغير الرابط من على الربدشير


----------



## م اماني (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ابو حذيفه


----------



## Eng-Samer (1 يناير 2010)

اخي الحبيب بارك الله فيك 
وجعله بميزان حسناتك

لو سمحت تاكد من الروابط 
http://rapidshare.com/files/24997815...edia.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25008474...edia.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25008491...edia.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25014666...edia.part5.rar


----------



## dreams1804 (1 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا
**لك كل الشكر على هذه الخدمه*


----------



## ســــاره (3 يناير 2010)

جزاكـ الله ألف ألف خيير


----------



## MAASS (3 يناير 2010)

احسنت جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دباس يوسف (3 يناير 2010)

ألف شكر يباشا:73::1:


----------



## taktenm (4 يناير 2010)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جورج حنا (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## alg star (7 يناير 2010)

هل ممكن رابط آخر


----------



## أبوالزبير (7 يناير 2010)

الله يجزك الجنة


----------



## الصقر30 (8 يناير 2010)

*سلام*

مع الأسف لم أستطع تحميل الموسوعة رغم أني حاولت بجميع الطرق لكن بدون جدوى 
هل للأخ أبو حنيفة أن يدرج رابط أخر مع الشكر و الجزاء عند الله


----------



## طارق رعد سلمان (8 يناير 2010)

اين رابط التحميل الاسطوانه من فضلك


----------



## tl01001 (14 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## شهاب البدوى (15 يناير 2010)

لااستطيع تحميل هذا البنامج


----------



## شهاب البدوى (15 يناير 2010)

ماذا افعل بلله عليكم


----------



## ayad9999 (16 يناير 2010)

موسوعة رائعة شكرا لجهودكم


----------



## samy_semsem32 (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## samy_semsem32 (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا الموسوعة لاتوجد ولا الرابط يعمل


----------



## حامد الفلاحي (18 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير واثابكم الثواب الاعظم*​


----------



## حامد الفلاحي (18 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير واثابكم الثواب الاعظم*​


----------



## حامد الفلاحي (18 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير واثابكم الثواب *​


----------



## حامد الفلاحي (18 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير واثابكم *​


----------



## حامد الفلاحي (18 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير *​


----------



## حامد الفلاحي (18 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير واثابكم الثواب الاعظم*​


----------



## حامد الفلاحي (18 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير واثابكم الثواب*​


----------



## حامد الفلاحي (18 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير واثابكم الثواب الاعظم*​


----------



## حامد الفلاحي (18 يناير 2010)

*جزااكم الله كل خير واثابكم الثواب الاعظم*​


----------



## حامد الفلاحي (18 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير وااثابكم الثواب الاعظم*​


----------



## حامد الفلاحي (18 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير واثابكم الثواب الاعظم1*​


----------



## حامد الفلاحي (18 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير واثابكم الثواب الاعظم4*​


----------



## حامد الفلاحي (18 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير واثابكم الثواب الاعظ1*​


----------



## حامد الفلاحي (18 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير واثابكم الثواب الاعظم2*​


----------



## حامد الفلاحي (18 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير واثابكم الثواب الاعظمم1*​


----------



## hey_bizkit (18 يناير 2010)

realy thanks so much


----------



## شهاب البدوى (19 يناير 2010)

رجاء لااعرف تنزيل هذه الاسطوانه اريدانافهمها


----------



## ابومريم سيد (20 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرآ


----------



## abobssam (20 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير على المجهود ..


----------



## شهاب البدوى (20 يناير 2010)

*رجاء حد يشرح لى كيفيه التنريل*


----------



## hany abd elsalam (20 يناير 2010)

لكم جزيل الشكر ولكن ارجوا طريقة ميسرة للتعامل معها


----------



## محسن ا ن اى سى (21 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محسن ا ن اى سى (21 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير واثابكم الثواب


----------



## alexander18 (22 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك الجنّة:84:


----------



## mosabsoad (23 يناير 2010)

شششششششششششكرا


----------



## alfageeh (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكرريم واسال الله ان يجعل ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بت حمدان (24 يناير 2010)

مشكور على هذا الجهد لكن أخي لماذا لايتم التحميل المجاني ؟


----------



## اسعد المصلح (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الروابط غير فعال عندي


----------



## tl01001 (25 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله خضور (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم .......
اخوكم فى الله عبدالله خضور اريد ان اتعلم الاكترونيات من البداية اوقبل البداية ان امكن فهل احد يستطيع ان يساعدنى فى الله وبارك الله فى الجميع وادعو الله ان اتعلم الاكترونيات من الاول 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## remoo2010 (25 يناير 2010)

فى البدأ اشكركم على هذه الموسوعة الكاملة
ولكنى اجد صعوبة فى التنزيل من الرابد شيير
وانى بصدد البحث دائرة تلفزيون دايو صغير ( 110فولت وضع فى كهرباء 220فولت )
موديل pt-502لوجود قيمتان محروقتان ولا يمكن التعرف عليهم ( مقاومات ) ارقام 
r22 & r307
فارجو من حضراتكم المساعدة بارسال قيمة القيم او رفع المخطط الخاص بالتلفزيون
مع فائق الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## hassanahras (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز عتى هدا الجهد القيم


----------



## عمارنوكيا (27 يناير 2010)

اذا اكو غير هذه الروابط لوسمحت


----------



## ahmedcohassn1 (28 يناير 2010)

انا حملت الأسطوانة الأولى ولكن لا اعرف كيف اشغلها جربت كل شي ولم افلح ارجو المساعدة


----------



## mahmoudsalama55 (30 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ELOKLA (2 فبراير 2010)

انا شاكر جدا لك
حملت الملفات بنجاح
وإن شاء الله سأجربها
بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد المطرفي (2 فبراير 2010)

يجدو علي الكريم بماله 
ونحن بمال الكريم نجدو 

ألف شكر على الموضوع المميز


----------



## mona_kids (5 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## khaled hariri (6 فبراير 2010)

مشــــــــــــــكور شكرا


----------



## khaled hariri (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassan hassan (6 فبراير 2010)

الاخ العزيز شكرا لك كل ولكن انا مش عارف احمله ارجو منك التحويل لرابطه اخري بوجه الخصوص لتعليم كيفية قراة المخططات وتنفيذاها علي البورده وشكرا:63:


----------



## mhajr (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ... وجعله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## حسن العلو (7 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وجاري التحميل


----------



## niceman01 (7 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخي على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## doddddddos (14 فبراير 2010)

relly there is no words can describe ur efforts 
nice work eng


----------



## mohamed elwany (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود
ويسلم يداك


----------



## مصطفي ابو عبد الله (20 فبراير 2010)

:18::8::58:السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته شكرا


----------



## al-sul6an (20 فبراير 2010)

أخي الفاضل أبو حذيفة ربي يجزآك بالخير ع الموضع الأكثر من كلمة رائع وهو الي خلاني اسجل بهذا الموقع العريق لاكن انا دخلت ع كل رابط نزلته انت ولم استطعتحميل الملفات كل ما دخلتع رابط يقولي لايوجد ملف أتمنى من كل قلبي ان تساعدني في الروابط فأنا في امس الحاجه لها تحياااتي وتقديري


----------



## hashimi (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك يا اخي على هذه الاسطوانة الرائعة


----------



## cs_it.aauj (24 فبراير 2010)

الله يبارك فيك يا اخي على المعلومات القيمة جدا والى الامام دائما ان شاء الله 
شكرا


----------



## ahmed_radi (24 فبراير 2010)

_عرض عن اسطوانة جميلة جدا وقيمة جدا وورائها جهد شاق وعمل دئوب وسهر ومشقة ومن حق اى شخص يعمل فى هذا المجال ان يقتنيها حبا فى العلم والتعلم ولاكن ارجو وضعها على راوبط مجانية وتعمل ولكم كل تحياتنا وفى ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامه ونرجو لكم كل التقدم والرقى وجعلكم الله عونا لنا دائما_


----------



## اابوصلاح (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررر اسال الله العلى ان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## m.sabry13 (26 فبراير 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده -- سبحان الله العظيم​


----------



## فاضل الظفيري (27 فبراير 2010)

والله الرابد شير لايفتح لي حيث يعطيني error مباشرة ارجو رفعها على اي موقع اخر يعمل


----------



## Eng_Bandar (27 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ​ 
مشكور أخوي أبو حذيفة استسمحك أني ارفع الملفات و أضيف فيديو اشرح فيه كيفية تنصيب الأسطوانة ​ 
الحمد لله قمت برفع الملفات على الـ 2shared تم رفع الملفات يوم السبت بتاريخ​ 
14/3/1431هـ الموافق 27/2/2010 م ​ 
ارجو ان يتم التنزيل بسرعة كذلك وضعت فيديو لكيفية تنصيب الأسطوانة لأن كثير من الأعضاء يعانون من هذه المشكلة​ 
كل الفيديوات بصيغة avi


نبدأ بالروابط ​ 
Part 1
http://www.2shared.com/file/11705442/9c974521/Arabic_Electronics_Encyclopedi.html
Part 2
http://www.2shared.com/file/11706305/7165aced/Arabic_Electronics_Encyclopedi.html 
Part 3
http://www.2shared.com/file/11707828/890b3a56/Arabic_Electronics_Encyclopedi.html
Part 4
http://www.2shared.com/file/11708878/ac1fde45/Arabic_Electronics_Encyclopedi.html
Part 5
http://www.2shared.com/file/11708943/11223e39/Arabic_Electronics_Encyclopedi.html​ 

و هذا رابط الفيديو ارجو ان يحوز على رضاكم​ 
http://www.2shared.com/file/11709872/f476503e/556.html​ 



هناك فيديو عملته للذين لا يعرفون التحميل من هذا الموقع الفيديو موجود بالمرفقات 

تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق ​


----------



## safety113 (6 مارس 2010)

رائعة جدا جدا جدا
شكرا من القلب
يا ابن الاصول


----------



## ابو سترنكي (8 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور من فلسطين


----------



## ابو سترنكي (8 مارس 2010)

ابو سترنكي 569387388 فلسطين


----------



## ابو سترنكي (8 مارس 2010)

اذا ممكن من الاداره ان ترسلوا لي الموضوع على الاميل [email protected]


----------



## yasmine 2008 (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا .... بارك الله فيك


----------



## frend69 (17 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## قاهر زمانه (17 مارس 2010)

مبدعة الاسطوانة يسلموروروخيوو


----------



## احمد مختار الحجار (19 مارس 2010)

اولا احب اوجه الشكر للقائمين علي هذا العمل 
ثانيا انا بعد منزلت الخمس روابط من رابيد شير كل شويه بيجيبلي خطء في فك ضغط الملفات 
ارجو الافاده


----------



## alistar7 (20 مارس 2010)

*مشكور على هذا العمل الرائع*

:77:


----------



## سعيد قادر (21 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك وجارى التحميل


----------



## المغيره احمد (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا علي الاستطوانه الرائعه


----------



## مستر اكاديمي (24 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير


----------



## ali1463 (24 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز و بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## engalikhalil (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخواني المهندسين اريد المساعده في عمل ال ( smart home ) وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## anes7ocine (30 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ahmed.obaya (31 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خيرنسأل الله لك المزيد


----------



## طارق الحديد (1 أبريل 2010)

رائع اخي العزيز انت..........​


----------



## electronic man (1 أبريل 2010)

طبعا لا تكفى كلمة شكر ع المجهود الجامد دا .....جارى التحميل ياباشا.وتسلم ع الرفع.وجزاك الله خير أقل حاجه ممكن أقلها..موااااااااااااه


----------



## shahad engineering (1 أبريل 2010)

شكر على الموقع لكن لم يحمل الوقع الموسوعة الالكترونية


----------



## mst_power (2 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالعزيزمحمدمنصور (2 أبريل 2010)

نشكر جميع القائمين على الجهودات العظيمه الموجوده


----------



## mizo super (4 أبريل 2010)

ما هو رقم المسلسل


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (6 أبريل 2010)

المهندس الحفراوي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ​
> مشكور أخوي أبو حذيفة استسمحك أني ارفع الملفات و أضيف فيديو اشرح فيه كيفية تنصيب الأسطوانة ​
> الحمد لله قمت برفع الملفات على الـ 2shared تم رفع الملفات يوم السبت بتاريخ​
> 14/3/1431هـ الموافق 27/2/2010 م ​
> ...



..................................................


----------



## اياد الجميلي (6 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## adelnooman (10 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخى على الاسطوانه


----------



## meyousef (12 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خير على المجهود .. 

ولكن لو رفعتها على اكثر من رابط لكي لاتفقد .. وموقع الرابيد شير يحتاج الى اشتراك لكي تستطيع التحميل بتواصل دون ان تنتظر فترة زمنية .. وبارك الله فيك نسأل الله ان لايحرمك الاجر ..


----------



## meyousef (12 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خير على المجهود .. 

ولكن لو رفعتها على اكثر من رابط لكي لاتفقد .. وموقع الرابيد شير يحتاج الى اشتراك لكي تستطيع التحميل بتواصل دون ان تنتظر فترة زمنية كبيرة.. وبارك الله فيك نسأل الله ان لايحرمك الاجر ..


----------



## الطواب (15 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng_fadel73 (16 أبريل 2010)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## abdulkawi (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على هذا الكرم


----------



## kindheart186 (20 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم على المرور الطيب*​


----------



## سمورة وبس (21 أبريل 2010)

ممكن تحملها على المرفقات


----------



## khaled hariri (23 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## الساهر الفرحان (24 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك العافيه والف شكر تحت التجريب


----------



## tl01001 (24 أبريل 2010)

merci


----------



## holdman (29 أبريل 2010)

ارجو الحصول على هذه الأسطوانة وكنت اتمنى ان تكون على رابط واحد و غير الرابدشير
واولا واخيرا مشكور جدا على هذا العمل الجامد


----------



## ISLEMEEA (29 أبريل 2010)

Jasak allah kola khair


----------



## suzran (30 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## lamaaddal (1 مايو 2010)

فعلا اللسان يعجز عن الشكر ولا املك الا ان أقول


----------



## almelahe (1 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hatem0008 (1 مايو 2010)

thank you my friend i want give me this programme wi th line megaplaud svp


----------



## mohdzak (7 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابوعرفة (8 مايو 2010)

مجهود رائع بس روابط غير الرابدشير
بارك الله فيك


----------



## abo feras99 (9 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## شاكر النقيب (11 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير على المجهود


----------



## mahmoud me (11 مايو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## salahalagbre (12 مايو 2010)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## ابو سارا (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salahalagbre (12 مايو 2010)

ياحبذا لو تغيير الرابط من rapidshare


----------



## العبادي_079 (14 مايو 2010)

*شكرا ً يا أخوي على الموسوعة والله يعطيك الف عافية*


----------



## أحمد السيد حسن على (20 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير على هذه الأسطوانه الرائعة وجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## tarek67 (21 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## radhwanm (25 مايو 2010)

*اخى جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا*​


----------



## محمد على الفيل (26 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## محمد19814 (31 مايو 2010)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## A_alabdullh (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير ,, و شكرا


----------



## كريم قابيل (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكل انسان يقدم يد المعونة لك كل الشكر


----------



## chvsbf (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## الربان المحسي (10 يونيو 2010)

وفقنا الله و إياك


----------



## الربان المحسي (10 يونيو 2010)

و الله الشوق لإسطواناتك سيقتلني ، لكن كلما حاولت التنزيل توقف ، بالله عليك جد لنا رابطا آخر ، أسأل الله لك و لي و للجميع التوفيق


----------



## zoligh15 (15 يونيو 2010)

اسطوانة رائعة ولك التوفيق


----------



## qqr45 (16 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله لك


----------



## samirco (17 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على الاسطوانة الرائعة


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 يونيو 2010)

:20: لساني يعجز عن الشكر هذه الإسطوانة رهيبة حقاً :20:
أرجوا لك التوفيقو يحفظك الله


----------



## هدير الحق (25 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو الوليد 100 (26 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا أحمد محمد

فعلا موسوعة خرافية


----------



## morero2006 (27 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على المرور الطيب


----------



## أبو عسكر (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng.M R (1 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hellmoss (6 يوليو 2010)

شئ قيم جدا جدا جدا الي الامام دائما يا بشمهندس


----------



## زين العرب (8 يوليو 2010)

مشكور و ربي يوفقك


----------



## المهندس الصاك (8 يوليو 2010)

احسنت لكن الرايبد مكروه جدا 
مع تحياتي الالكترونية


----------



## bibars1987 (11 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## صلاح عفيفى (16 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على الروابط الجديدة ...


----------



## الذكي الماهر (16 يوليو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (17 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي
عاشت إيدك و بوركت جهودك


----------



## الذكي الماهر (17 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا على هده الإسطوانة*


----------



## lookromio (18 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك واعطاك المزيد من العلم فخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه صدق الرسول الكريم صلوات الله وسلامه عليه


----------



## lookromio (18 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك واعطاك قدرا واسعا من الحكمة والعلم لقد تم التحميل بصعوبة لكنه تم بامر الله تعالى وفعلا انها لقيمة والى اخوانى بالمنتدى حمل الخمسة بارت بدون كلمة سر وبعد التحميل فك ببرنامج الضغط سوف تحصل على اسطوانتين اعملهم كاونت لكى تتمكن من فتحهم وشكرا


----------



## م:نبيل السيد (18 يوليو 2010)

لكم ولمونتداكم العزيز خالص الشكر والتقدير والعرفان


----------



## [email protected]@[email protected]@d (21 يوليو 2010)

الله يسلم ايديك على الاسطوانة جار التنزيل والتجربة


----------



## kahoooow (27 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يا الغالي ع الموضوع المهم جداًً!!


----------



## Eng_Bandar (29 يوليو 2010)

هذه روابط في موقع غير الرابد شير​ 
في هذا الرابط​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t69937-58.html​ 
للمعلومية أحس هناك ناس يشتكون و يقولون ارفعوا الروابط على غير الرابدشير مع أني رفعتها على 2shared و إلى الآن يقولون ارفعوا على غير الرابدشير ما أدري إذا كان الـ 2shared هو الرابدشير أو لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## رمضان النوبي (31 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم و عليكم و الي الامام باذن الله


----------



## hamed1982 (31 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر لكم اخي الفاضل 
جراك الله الف خير


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جججججججججزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلااً


----------



## طلو (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاُ


----------



## malek2610 (8 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم، تم التحميل بفضل الله. وحقيقة عمل رائع.


----------



## عبد المعطي محمد (12 أغسطس 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر 
رمضان كريم


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (12 أغسطس 2010)

مشششششكور اخي


----------



## أبو تركي الوايلي (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خــــ ـــير


----------



## tchanglee (19 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## bebicha (22 أغسطس 2010)

merci .................................................merci


----------



## عمر محمد ادم (29 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## sycamore40 (30 أغسطس 2010)

قمت بتحميل الاسطوانة ولكنها لا تعمل:::::: ::::::: :::::: شاكرين


----------



## alaa adam (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## أحمد محمد عزب هيكل (2 سبتمبر 2010)

أنا الأسعد بأن انضم إلى هذاالملتقى الرائع


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (2 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز
فيه دوائر كتيرة 
مشكور على الإسطوانة​


----------



## abdalla alkomy (5 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك اللة فيكم جميعا واذكرم بقول النبى صلى اللة علية وسلم خيركم أنفعكم لغيرة 
صدق رسول اللة


----------



## OMAR2020 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*أخي الفاضل شكرا على هذا الموضوع والمجهود الرائعين:14: 
ولكن نرجو تعديل الرابط على موقع أخر أو شرح كيفيه تحميله من rapidshare
وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

*


----------



## عبدالعزيزالعتواني (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووو على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## eyes2002 (9 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي جزاك الله كل خير 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## المحبوبي (10 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووور على المجهود الكبير على القرص الرائع وعلى العموم مشكوررر والان ساقدم لكم برنامج يقوم بالتحميل من رايبد شير بسرعة جيدة وتحميل الملفات كاملة وفتحهها عكس البرامج التي تحمل من رايبد شير وعند فتحهها يقول انه معطوب او غير كامل الملف ووصلة عن البرنامج الرائع لتحميله ونرجو الرد بالشكر الجزيل وايامكم سعيدة وكل عام وانتم بالف خير http://wordrider.net/forum/read.php?7,5443


----------



## almuhajir (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## االطيب الغالي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

الروابط غير شغاله


----------



## اكرم محمد الكلس (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا علي المجهود المقدر في نشر العلم بين المسلمبن


----------



## engmohammadahmad (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور علي الاسطوانة


----------



## abdelaliali (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*موسوعة بمعناها التام*

*موسوعة بمعناها التام*​*بارك الله فيك نسأل الله ان لايحرمك الاجر ..*​


----------



## mansouri 2010 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohamed 1990 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الرجاء الي جميع الذين حملو الاسطوانة رفعها على رابط 4shared


----------



## سعد عبد العزيز1 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## المعتز بالله (21 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## emrsn alarifi (21 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## mustafa' (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم خيراً جاري التحميل


----------



## محمود النوبى (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## zaim3g (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كمال225 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوور اخي على المجهودات المبدولة


----------



## م.حرجان (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا على هده الإسطوانة*​


----------



## bibito (1 أكتوبر 2010)

chokeran 3ala majehodatike


----------



## ريهام بهاء (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ولك وعليك وذادك علما ومعرفة ونفع الأسلام والمسلمين بك


----------



## kamal872001 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

تم اعادة تحميل الاسطوانة علس سرفر سريع و يدعم الاستكمال الرجاء اضافة عنوان التحميل في موضوعك لتعم الفائدة وشكرا
http://www.enterupload.com/users/kamal872001/41093/Arabic_Electronics_Encyclopedia


----------



## محمد رفعت خالد عبد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريتتضعها علىرابطتانى


----------



## محمد رفعت خالد عبد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط الاول مش شغال


----------



## محمد رفعت خالد عبد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

حد يرد عليا part3 مش شغال


----------



## محمد رفعت خالد عبد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمعت part3 مش شغال


----------



## محمد رفعت خالد عبد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

part3مش شغال


----------



## محمد رفعت خالد عبد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

تغيير الربط


----------



## محمد رفعت خالد عبد (11 أكتوبر 2010)

تغيير الرابط


----------



## محمد رفعت خالد عبد (11 أكتوبر 2010)

روابط enter


----------



## محمد رفعت خالد عبد (11 أكتوبر 2010)

غير الرابط


----------



## محمد رفعت خالد عبد (11 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمعتوا رابط اخر


----------



## محمد رفعت خالد عبد (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريت تغير الرابط


----------



## assaf71 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## علاء1981 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ياحبذا لو تغيير الرابط


----------



## nofal (16 أكتوبر 2010)

لو تغير الرابط لتعم الفائدة بارك الله فيك .


----------



## اركان علوان (16 أكتوبر 2010)

سجلنا وشكرا على الاسطوانه المرتقبه


----------



## اركان علوان (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ومن جديد نشكركم


----------



## اركان علوان (17 أكتوبر 2010)

لو تغير الرابط لتعم الفائدة بارك الله فيك


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فؤاد الشوافي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 

تسلم على الطرح الرائع 
والمتميز تقبل مروري


----------



## م/عبدالله الزمر (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير عنا جمعيا


----------



## osamagdyd (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا مجهود رئع*


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك*​


----------



## Mustafamm (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله الخير 
والقدرة على مواصله العطاء
مشكووورين


----------



## ahmad-dl (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
ووضعها في ميزان حساناتك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً لك و جاري التحميل​


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجوك حملها على الميديافير او الفورشير وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بن إبراهيم (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود جبار تشكر عليه


----------



## R/O Hassan Gomaa (15 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود القيم ووفقك الله دائما


----------



## kumota (18 نوفمبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## المهندسة دنيا 90 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن تغيير الروابط لو سمحتم 
لانها لا تعمل


----------



## Belkhatir adda (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله :بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك اتمنى من الله العلي القدير
ان يعده علينا وعلى الامة الاسلامية بالخير و اليمني والبركة ؤخاصة اهلنا في غزة
الصامدة .
و في الاخير اطلب من الاخوة اهل الاختصاص في proteus ان يساعدونني في انجاز
مشروعي المتعلق بتقليد الذاكرة eprom 27c64
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

واعني بالتقليد :
_رسم الدارة الكهربائية باستعمال
الذاكرة eprom27c64 
lمجموعة قواطع بسيطة وذهاب و اياب
مجموعة مقاومات
تغذية 5vو 13v 
وكل هذا من اجل معرفة كيفية الكتابة والقراءة و المسح....... 

*​


 التعديل الأخير تم بواسطة Belkhatir adda ; 19-11-2010 الساعة 08:46 PM.


----------



## Belkhatir adda (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله :بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك اتمنى من الله العلي القدير
ان يعده علينا وعلى الامة الاسلامية بالخير و اليمني والبركة ؤخاصة اهلنا في غزة
الصامدة .
و في الاخير اطلب من الاخوة اهل الاختصاص في proteus ان يساعدونني في انجاز
مشروعي المتعلق بتقليد الذاكرة eprom 27c64
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

واعني بالتقليد :
_رسم الدارة الكهربائية باستعمال
الذاكرة eprom27c64 
lمجموعة قواطع بسيطة وذهاب و اياب
مجموعة مقاومات
تغذية 5vو 13v 
وكل هذا من اجل معرفة كيفية الكتابة والقراءة و المسح....... 

*​


 التعديل الأخير تم بواسطة Belkhatir adda ; 19-11-2010 الساعة 08:46 PM.


----------



## nabil hassan (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بدون شك مجهود ضخم ولكن للأسف الرابط لايعمل


----------



## monito (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو تغيير الرابط


----------



## ga777lal (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرأ​*


----------



## diaa211 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا على هده الإسطوانة*​


----------



## عادت المغربى (21 نوفمبر 2010)

:55:شكرا لكم لقبولى عضوا جديدا


----------



## varadero09 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو ان تعطينا روابط اخلرى لكي لا ننتظر


----------



## varadero09 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو ان تعطينا روابط اخلرى لكي لا ننتظر


----------



## eagleeye_m (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*ارجو ان تعطينا روابط اخرى*​


----------



## kumota (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ياريت تغير الرابط


----------



## abosara03 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي الفاضل شكرا على هذا الموضوع والمجهود الرائعين بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.حرجان (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا على هده الإسطوانة*​


----------



## عبدالفتاح سمير (12 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد عاشق السنة (13 ديسمبر 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## elbobsameh (14 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks for the topic


----------



## eng_marwa85 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*بسم الله ماشاء الله .... بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## monem70 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر على هذة الاسطوانة المفيدة


----------



## gamel_77 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك علي هذا ال cd الجامد بس انا عاوز احمل حاجة من علية ومش عاااارف خالص فا ممكن حد يسعدني


----------



## على نياتي (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس الصاك (26 ديسمبر 2010)

هذه الاسطوانة روعة لو الانترنت مالي تمام لرفعتها من زمان لكنك سبقتني للخير بارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق_علاء_2005 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك لنا الله فيك


----------



## abdel-rahim (29 ديسمبر 2010)

نحن عاجزين عن الشكر
أدام الله علمكم


----------



## محمدالاحمد (31 ديسمبر 2010)

لم نستطع التحميل الجزء الثالث مفقود اذا ممكن المساعدة لرفعة واكن شاكر لكم


----------



## searcher_2010 (1 يناير 2011)

شكراً


----------



## الخيال الشطري (2 يناير 2011)

مشكور حبيبي


----------



## اراس القيسي (4 يناير 2011)

يسلموووووووووووو عاشت الايادي تحياتي


----------



## شريف222 (5 يناير 2011)

شيء عظيم جدا وجهد مشكور بس مش عارف احمل اي حاجه


----------



## ايدوارمودي (6 يناير 2011)

_شكرااااا يامبدع على الموضوع _


----------



## adol_dream (8 يناير 2011)

مشكورين جداجدا


----------



## ضياءعبدالمنعم (8 يناير 2011)

:1: نشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع ونتمنى دوام العلم :77:


----------



## سعيد حسين63 (8 يناير 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*كل عام 2011 وانتم بخير وبسعادة وبصحة جيدة وان تربحوا معي من هنا على النت الكثير من الدولارات 
** الشرح الكامل لكل هذه الشركات هنا اضغط هنا هنا هنا *
*
http://www.neobux.com/?rh=736169643633**
http://www.onbux.com/?rh=0925f27d4eeea22b5e73515c5c937635
الدفع فوري بأقوى الشركات الربحية*
*بارك الله في اوقاتكم بالفائدة اذكر الله لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله انشر الموضوع لغيرك
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم * الدال على الخير كفاعله **
*سبحان الله .. الحمد لله .. الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله ...*
*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ... سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم *
*اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد *
*كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم*
*لا إله إلا الله عدد ما أحاطه به علمك*
*لا إله إلا الله عدد ما خط به قلمك*
*لا إله إلا الله عدد ما أحصاه كتابك *
*لا إله إلا الله عدد خلقه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته ورضا نفسه *
*اللهم أمتني على قول لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله ... أمين أمين*​


----------



## سعيد حسين63 (8 يناير 2011)

*ممتاز بارك الله فيك 
شرح اكثر من متتاز بارك الله فيك 
 اكبر مشروع للربح من الانترنت دخل شهري 1200 دولار أبدأ الأن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله في اوقاتكم بالفائدة اذكر الله لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله انشر الموضوع لغيرك
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم * الدال على الخير كفاعله *


الشرح الكامل هنا 
http://said63.goodforum.net/t2695-topic





شرح الحصول على دخل شهري 1200 دولار من شركة نيو بوكس neobux
من هنا أضغط على الرابط وسجل .. للتسجيل اضغط على الرابط التالي 
http://www.neobux.com/?rh=736169643633





 من هنا أضغط على الرابط وسجل .. للتسجيل اضغط على الرابط التالي 
http://www.onbux.com/?rh=0925f27d4ee...73515c5c937635
الضغطة بـ0.01$ ضغطة الريفرلز بـ0..005$
عدد الاعلانات4 الحد الادني للسحب2$
الدفع فوري بأقوى الشركات الربحية​*


----------



## Ahm10 (10 يناير 2011)

****بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل وأعانك على الخير ورفعك الله مقاما كما قال "(يرفع الله الذين آمنوا والذين أوتوا العلم درجات)"****


----------



## جمال النفيلي (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله في كل من ساهم في عمل هذة الاسطوانه ويجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك
جمال شلبي


----------



## جمال النفيلي (11 يناير 2011)

لم اتمكن من تحميل هذة الاسطوانة هل من توضيح عن كيفية تحميلها


----------



## moza_moza (18 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## النور2 (19 يناير 2011)

الله يوفق المبدعين جميعا


----------



## الحويطات1978 (26 يناير 2011)

ما اجمل وما اروع الابداع -------------- وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mosta7el (28 يناير 2011)

*عمل رائع اثابكم الله عليه وجهود مشكورة ونطمع بالمزيد*


----------



## عماد البدر (28 يناير 2011)

الف شكر اخي العزيز على هذه الاسطوانة الرائعة


----------



## حسن-12 (30 يناير 2011)

[font=w1 0003.]فيك البركة أخي الكريم مشكور[/font]​


----------



## المقرون (3 فبراير 2011)

شكرا علي الابداع


----------



## علاوي203 (8 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مرتضى محمد فرج (9 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إن المتقين فى جنات ونهر * فى مقعد صدق عند مليك مقتدر 
صدق الله العظيم


----------



## عندليب العراق1 (10 فبراير 2011)

احسنت


----------



## عندليب العراق1 (10 فبراير 2011)

مجهودك رائع


----------



## Phantomas (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك اخى الفاضل على الاسطوانة التعليمية وجارى التحميل وبالتوفيق والى الامام دائما


----------



## عمروع (12 فبراير 2011)

ارجوكم ضعوا الروابط على الmediafire 


وشكرا


----------



## مهندس مفرفش (13 فبراير 2011)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 فبراير 2011)

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك 
مجهود كبير يستحق الشكر 
تحياتي لك ،،
:20::20::20::20:​


----------



## المهندس الأول. (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## يوهشام (17 فبراير 2011)

*مجهودك رائع*
أتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## mvb (17 فبراير 2011)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور يا اخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## الجنرال الزلاوى (19 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى على الموضوع الرائع والمفيد..ولكن واجهتنى نفس المشكله التى ذكروها اخوانى.


----------



## middoo (25 فبراير 2011)

Merci


----------



## علي الخيزران (4 مارس 2011)

مشكور كتير اخي والله شي حلو ومفيد


----------



## lamaaddal (8 مارس 2011)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع والمجهود


----------



## aeldriny (10 مارس 2011)

كر الف ش


----------



## aeldriny (10 مارس 2011)

الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الثعلب2000 (11 مارس 2011)

الف الف شكر 
جزاك الله عنا ألف خير


----------



## emad shoshan (12 مارس 2011)

ياخى بارك الله لك الرابد شير محتاج التسجيل ولا استطيع التحميل مجزاك الله كل خير ممكن رابط اخر احملها من علية


----------



## nawazm70 (12 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك وجاري التحميل


----------



## طالب إلكترونيات (12 مارس 2011)

لماذا لاترفعون الملفات بالميد فير افضل من الرايدشير المعفن


----------



## عفراكوشة (15 مارس 2011)

بصراحة صاحب الاسطوانة تسلم ايدية انا بصراحة كنت محتاج اسطوانة زى دى يارب يكرمة


----------



## عمرمحمداحمدسالم (16 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك يا خي على هاذه المعلومات اثابك الله وانشاء الله الى الامام دوما


----------



## يزن_ميكاترونكس (16 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## يزن_ميكاترونكس (18 مارس 2011)

في مشكلة في تحميل الرابط الثاني 

حاولت كثيييييييييييييير و لكن للأسف دون جدوى 

ممكن أحد الإخوة يرفع الرابط الثاني ؟؟؟ أو أين يمكن أن أجده ؟؟؟؟

و جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## عـاشق الإلكترونيات (19 مارس 2011)

_الله يديك العافية عل مجهودك الرائع........الله يكتبه بموازين حسناتك_


----------



## إبراهيم ف (21 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed new (31 مارس 2011)

حملت كل المقاطع الخمس . ولكن المشكل أني لا أعرف طريقة تشغيلها . فهل من مساعدة فأنا متشوق للاطلاع على هذه الموسوعة و لكم مني جزيل الشكر و الاحترام.


----------



## الحسين جميل (5 أبريل 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد هباش (7 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
ياريت تغير ال rapidshare
لأنه بطئ جدا


----------



## Eng.BEGOO (8 أبريل 2011)

:20:لا استطيع الا ان اقول جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعله في موازيين حسناتكم يارب


----------



## mattéo25 (8 أبريل 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## khaled hyasat (9 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم يا اخوان مش قادر انزل الموسوعة الالكترونية


----------



## eng.eslaam (14 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ، لكن معلش يا ريت اي رابط تاني يكون اسرع واسهل من الرابيد شير


----------



## احمد العصير (17 أبريل 2011)

جميل اوى يا اخى 
ومشكور ولاكن
لابد من رفعها على روابط اخرى غير الرابيد شير 
ومشكور يا اخى


----------



## nehadd (19 أبريل 2011)

*الروابط لا تعمل*

يا اهل الخير الروابط الموجودة لا تعمل فلماذا تنشورها على الموقع هذا اولا اما ثانيا لماذا لا تتم نشر القرص مباشرة عى الموقع نفسه تسهلا للمشتركين والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## IzahraIsAZ (20 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

 لقد اتممت التحويل الروابط الى موقع اخر افضل من ال Rapid:33:

لانه مزعج جدا 

و هذه كهدية للمنتدى في اول مشاركة لي:76:

مع جزيل الشكر على الموضوع

و الروابط تستكمل التحميل و بسرعة صاروخية:15:

الرابط الاول
الرابط الثاني
الرابط الثالث
 الرابط الرابع
 الرابط الخامس

:31:مع ودي و احترامي:31:​


----------



## alghofran (23 أبريل 2011)

اليوم تم تحميل الموسوعة بارك الله بك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ود ابكر (26 أبريل 2011)

أخي حيااااااااااااااااااك الله 
هذه الموسوعة أكثر من رائعة ... لكن للأسف كل الروابط لا تعمل 
فأرجوا يا أخي الكريم تحويل الموسوعة الي رابط يعمل حتي نستفيد ولك الاجر ...


----------



## lwv00 (28 أبريل 2011)

التحميل مو شغال


----------



## lwv00 (28 أبريل 2011)

اخي هذا مجهود رائع جدا لكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## lwv00 (28 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر اخي الكريم جاري التحميل


----------



## salahalagbre (28 أبريل 2011)

كلمة شكرا قليل عليك


----------



## cte_h (29 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على هذا الكنز الثمين


----------



## محمود الجدع (1 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الاسطوانة اكثر من رائعة 
وشكرا على مجهودك


----------



## a7med4u (1 مايو 2011)

اليوم تم تحميل الموسوعة بارك الله بك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سمير سالم محمد (2 مايو 2011)

_ اسف انى اقول _*الرابط دة مشكلة لانة لايستأنف التحميل والانتظار الممل المميت
 يريت رفعة على شى اخر حتى نتمكن من الاستفادة*
 مجهود رائع واسطوانة مفيس كدة بس تتحمل


----------



## م/فرج سالم (8 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخى على هذه الإسطوانة


----------



## محمد سعيد نصار (11 مايو 2011)

احسنت بارك الة فيك


----------



## micsoft (12 مايو 2011)

شكرا على هذه الموسوعة الرائعة


----------



## hadyfrew (15 مايو 2011)

شاكرين افضالك ودايما في الطليعة ان شاء الله


----------



## shatha1183 (20 مايو 2011)

thanks for your efforts


----------



## الماجدي الغريب (25 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم شكرأ جزيلأ


----------



## احمد رجب محمد مهدى (25 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم شكرأ جزيلأ*


----------



## smsm226 (28 مايو 2011)

شكرااااااا علي تعبك


----------



## multitransmitter (28 مايو 2011)

مجموعه (عاشقى الدوائر الالكترونيه) الى كل من يحب تصنيع الدوائر الالكترونيه هذه دعوه مفتوحه للجميع للمشاركه بكل جديد من صنعك واى استفسارات واسئله مفتوحه للجميع
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_160430220681081&ap=1


----------



## rashtoon (2 يونيو 2011)

ياريت يا جماعة أن تغيروا هذه الروابط إلى رابط مثل ميديا فاير فهو سريع ولا يحتاج انتظار وتضييع وقت فالوقت ثمين واللي يريد الناس أن تستفيد يجب أن يختار الوسيلة الأسرع في التواصل والوصول .. وشكرا على السماح لي بهذا التداخل


----------



## badreco_73 (3 يونيو 2011)

لا تعليق فعلا شكرا على المجهود الممتاز


----------



## mohaable2020 (4 يونيو 2011)

رائعه بس لو على لينك واحد سريع


----------



## ابوعمار الشمري (7 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على جهودك


----------



## *مشاري* (8 يونيو 2011)

لقد نزلت الروابط الـ5 وكلها مضغوطة فكيف استخدمها !؟ 
اتمنى انن تساعدوني في طريقة فك الضغط واستخدام الاسطوانه لانني بحاجة ماسه اليها وشكرا لك اخي الكريم على الاسطوانة


----------



## m_aly75 (11 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اريد ان اعرف كيف احصل على 9 فولت عند خروج اقل من 1 فولت من اي دائرة


----------



## an_isma43 (12 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك ايها الاخ الفاضل محمد على هاته الاسطوانة الف الف الف الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررر.


----------



## عبادة س (13 يونيو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررر بس في رابط mediafire ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## dawi511 (14 يونيو 2011)

izahraisaz قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> لقد اتممت التحويل الروابط الى موقع اخر افضل من ال rapid:33:
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## علي بن حسن (14 يونيو 2011)

izahraisaz قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> لقد اتممت التحويل الروابط الى موقع اخر افضل من ال rapid:33:
> 
> ...





الله ينور عليك​


----------



## nabel2001 (14 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا على هده الإسطوانة*​


----------



## مهندس اكرم الكترون (27 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ابوحمدا (1 يوليو 2011)

بدي اسئل هذة السؤال


دارة للتحكم عن بعد بالأشعة تحت الحمراء


----------



## ابوحمدا (1 يوليو 2011)

؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابوحمدا (1 يوليو 2011)

هل ممكن الدجتلات الحالية توقف عن عمله


----------



## ابوحمدا (1 يوليو 2011)

هل الابراج التقوية الموجودة على اسطح المنازل (جوال) هل تئثر على الانسان


----------



## ابوحمدا (1 يوليو 2011)

اريد الرد بسرعة


----------



## ودكسلا44 (5 يوليو 2011)

اسطوانة مفيدة جداً وفعلا لن تندم علي دخولك اليها ،،،، الشكر موصول الي المشرف المميز وجميع من ساهمة في هذا العمل الجميل جداً


----------



## فشفوش+ (10 يوليو 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير يا صاحب الموضوع الراااااااائع
وكمان الله يجزيك الخير يا IzahraIsAZ لأني الآن أقوم بالتنزيل من موقعك لاستحالة التنزيل من الرابيدشير

الله يوفقكم وينفع بكم جميعا


----------



## ahmedhassn (12 يوليو 2011)

*الف شكر*

انا نزلت الملفات وبصراحه جمعتها بالحظ لانى مكنتشس عارف
واشتغلت الاسطوانه لاكن الانتى فيرس بيقول فى فيرس هى فيها فيروس
ولا ايه


----------



## ahmedhassn (12 يوليو 2011)

لقد اشتركت قبلك فى هذه الشركات ودفعت لى ثلاث مرات ثم توقفت عن الدفع كلها شركات نصابه


----------



## أحمد حميدوش (13 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (15 يوليو 2011)

thanks alot i will i back to download..


----------



## مهندس اكرم الكترون (17 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ابوحمدا (17 يوليو 2011)

شكرن لخوني المهندسين ااااااااا


----------



## ابوحمدا (17 يوليو 2011)

اتمنا انيكون اجيل جيل علم هههههههههههههه


----------



## ابوحمدا (17 يوليو 2011)

نطالب كافه الاخوه المهندسين العرب ان يفيددونا عن محطات التقويه المنتشره على اسطح المنازل لشركه جوال :هل توثر من الناحيه العلميه على الانسان ارجو ارسالها فى تقرير مفصل وذمتم ذخرا للعالم كله _ مع تحيات الفني ابو حمدا........


----------



## م/تامرحسين (19 يوليو 2011)

[size=+0]الف الف شكر يعطيك العا فية​

[/size]


----------



## م/تامرحسين (19 يوليو 2011)

[size=+0]شكرا لك ياغالى على المجهود​
[/size]


----------



## م/تامرحسين (19 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م/تامرحسين (19 يوليو 2011)

موضوع رائع


----------



## م/تامرحسين (19 يوليو 2011)

[size=+0]تسلم الايادي يـــــــــــــــــــــــا طيب بارك الله فيك​
[/size]


----------



## ابوحمدا (29 يوليو 2011)

شكرا اخي وكلتحياتي\\ ابوحمدا \\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## yaser hasanat (31 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mohammad Altah (13 أغسطس 2011)

:75:*مشكووووووووووووووور*


----------



## moh.reiad (13 أغسطس 2011)

بصراحة اسطوانة روعة


----------



## eng.control (15 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## فراس الحمصي (16 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا ما عرفت حمل الاسطوانة 
بتمنا توضع داخل المندى برابط تحميل مباشر


----------



## othooo (25 أغسطس 2011)

براك الله فيك اخي 
وشكرا جزيلا على هذه الإسطوانة


----------



## المهندسة ايات (2 سبتمبر 2011)

بالجد موسوعة جزاكم الله كل خير بس ياريت تغيير الرابط حتى نتمكن من اغتناء هذا الكنز


----------



## سامى ادوارد (3 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## سامى ادوارد (3 سبتمبر 2011)

بجد راوعه تسلم ايدك ياغالى


----------



## هانى انور (6 سبتمبر 2011)

many thanks for youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## vie.logic (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
و لكنها ليست مجانية


----------



## vie.logic (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## vie.logic (18 سبتمبر 2011)

موجودة في 4shared


----------



## vie.logic (19 سبتمبر 2011)

بعد ان حملتها 
لا اعرف كيف اشغلها


----------



## amamas (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن تنزلو روابط جديدة لان جميع الروابط التي حاولت التنزيل منها معطوبة


----------



## ابو العز11 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور على الموضوع الرائع ولكن امل منك تنزيل روابط اخرى


----------



## ثائر خلف (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الكبير


----------



## abosultan2010 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

ياريت لو سمحت تغير rapidshare وترفعة عليMEDIAFIRE


----------



## م.خربوط (3 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## normane-116 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك ونحن في انتظار المزيد *​


----------



## احمد الدعبو (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## yhya_okasha (10 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t69937.html#ixzz1aRSKldQv


*فعلا اللسان يعجز عن الشكر ولا املك الا ان أقول
الف الف الف الف الف الف مليار مليار شكرررررررررررررررا*​


----------



## mohammed_tiab (11 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالكريم السبعاوي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

لايمكن الدخول للرابط حاليا ولااعرف السبب


----------



## سيف الفلوجي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف شكر لاكن رابط الايزو لايعمل


----------



## Ing_dz (15 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي الفاضل ............. لكن الروابط لا تعمل .......... أرجوا من الله أن ترفعها على سرفر آخر
مثل: Mediafire 

وبارك الله فيك مسبقا


----------



## a.alkareem (15 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank you​


----------



## supernamir (18 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق و شكرا لك


----------



## SeNior SiLenT (19 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك العافيه حجي ,,


----------



## ايمان محمد نديم (21 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو شرح كيفية التحميل وشكرا جزيل .


----------



## badr ahmad (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور
*​


----------



## a_sdfg122000 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا بس ممكن ترفعها علي سلفر ميجا ابلود


----------



## hashemsabbagh (22 أكتوبر 2011)

تحييييييييييه لكم


----------



## Abdullah Mansouri (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الcd الرائع 
وهذا الcd راح يفيدني كثير ان شاء الله والفضل يعود لك


----------



## an_isma43 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الرجاء من الاخوة الكرام رفع الاسطوانة من جديد الروابط لاتعمل ...................
شكرالكم


----------



## doudi electro (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## momani9 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورين ..ز
لم افلاح في تنزيل ....؟؟؟؟؟
نرجو المساعدة


----------



## أحمد089 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## engra2fat (31 أكتوبر 2011)

عمل رائع فعلاً و لكن أين الأسطوانة


----------



## قصي بركه (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شي حلو ومتطور مشكورين على الاطلاع


----------



## a.alshiekhly (1 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكووور


----------



## amro_refat (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a.s.a (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور اخي الكريم*

*والله يا اخي اني اتعلمت منها كثير جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ*

*وانتظر المزيد انشاء الله*​


----------



## thedivil (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور يا برنس*


----------



## yasser 2005 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*thank you*


----------



## abo_zead333 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*فعلا اللسان يعجز عن الشكر ولا املك الا ان أقول
الف شكرررررررررررررررا*​


----------



## mosabsoad (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## م/ مصطفى الهوارى (8 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## EngTorky (8 نوفمبر 2011)

اكيد مشكور على المجهود الرائع ولكن اتمنى توافر روابط افضل للتحميل ويا ريت تكون 4share


----------



## mohammed77414 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*يعطيك الف عافيه *​


----------



## Eng:Basma (13 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وسام كريم (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## صابراحمد على (14 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك ويزيدك من العلم ما ينفع


----------



## menaaa (19 نوفمبر 2011)

انا حملت كل الاجزاء ومش عارف افك الضغط


----------



## صابراحمد على (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## نجم السوداني (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*مجهود رائع جزيتم خيرا*


----------



## Baraa Esam (28 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هالموضوع الرائع
دمت تألقاً ^_^


----------



## sameer saad (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*انت انسان متميز ومواضيعك متميزه مثلك*

بارك الله فيك وشكرا لمجهودك​


----------



## youssefun (19 ديسمبر 2011)

ششششككككررررآا على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
ومن فضلك هل تستطيع تغيير الرابط لانه لا يعمل لدي و شكر


----------



## أبوالزبير (23 ديسمبر 2011)

http://www.2shared.com/qs/1/Arabic_Electronics_Encyclopediaهذا الرايط يعمل


----------



## علي سعد شاكر (24 ديسمبر 2011)

الروابط لاتعمل وشكرا


----------



## مازن المشهداني (25 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا
مجهود رائع تشكرون عليه
جاري الرفع
ولكن اظن ان هناك مشكلة في رابط التحميل الاول على الرابد شير اما الرابط رقم 2 فانه يعمل بشكل سليم
سأزودكم باذن الله باي ملاحظات حول التحميل
ومشكورين مرة اخرى


----------



## مازن المشهداني (25 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
تم تحميل الجزئين الثاني والرابع
اما الاول والثالث والخامس فيتحمل عندي صفحة الويب فقط
ارجو اعادة رفعها من جديد لاني لايمكن ان استفيد من الجزئين المحملين الا بعد اكتمال كافة الاجزاء حتى يتم فتح الملفات
شاكرين لكم تعاونكم معنا


----------



## عبدالصمد2 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

نشكر جميع العاملين في الملتقى على الجهود المبذولة وارجو تغيير الرابط


----------



## bsmw (26 ديسمبر 2011)

​* بارك الله فيك **بارك الله فيك **بارك الله فيك**نسأل الله ان لايحرمك الاجر ..
لماذا لايكون التحميل مباشر من الموقع حتى يستطيع الأعضاء رفعهابدون إنتظار أو إشتراك لدى مواقع التحميل **rapidshare أو غيره من المواقع
شكرا مرة أخرى.
*


----------



## مصطفي الظريف (30 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
بجد انا محتاج ال سي دي لانه اكثر من رائع واعجز عن تحميله من الرابيد شير
لو سمحتم اي موقع اخر لان الينك معطله


----------



## وسام كريم (31 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## alhatalani (31 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوور


----------



## المهندس خالدالعراق (2 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم :
اخي العزيز ان هذا الرابط الذي قمت بتنزيله لم يفتح ماالسبب في ذلك ولك جزيل الشكر..............


----------



## المبدعه الصغيرة (4 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم 
وبالفعل سنستفيد كثيرا من ذلك خاصة المبتدئين - أمثالي-
اشكرك جدا:75:


----------



## an_isma43 (6 يناير 2012)

الرجاء من الاخوة رفع cd من جديد
الروابط لاتعمل 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## belto1 (7 يناير 2012)

شكرا على جهدك حبيبي بس ما قدرت حمل اي شي اما الرابط موشغال او انتهت صلاحيتو ارجو الرد للفائدة


----------



## ram509 (11 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خير على المجهود .. *


----------



## محمد ابوالقاسم محم (16 يناير 2012)

ما شاء االله وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## muslim kabashi (17 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم لكنني لم استطع تحميل هذه الاسطوانه... ممكن mediafire رابط .


----------



## ahmed isma3eel (20 يناير 2012)

muslim kabashi قال:


> السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم لكنني لم استطع تحميل هذه الاسطوانه... ممكن mediafire رابط .



*جاري التحميل علي جامبو فايلز الرجاء الانتظار
:77::77:*​


----------



## ahmed isma3eel (20 يناير 2012)

*اي حد يا شباب محتاج الاسطوانه علي اي رابط من الروابط يراسلني عالخاص
*


----------



## ahmed isma3eel (20 يناير 2012)

*تم التحميل علي رابط واحد علي جامبو فايلز
http://www.7enkish.net/6686*


----------



## ahmed2samir (24 يناير 2012)

والله مش عارف اشكرك ازاي ...ولكن لا يسعني ال ان اقول جزاك الله خير الجزاء علي مجهودك واتمني لك التوفيق في حياتك كلها


----------



## husham elberiar (25 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله *
*شكل الاسطوانة فيها الكثير من المفيد*
*ارجوا من الشباب اعادة رفعها في سيرفر جديد غير الربيد شير *
*وشكرااااااااااااااا*


----------



## ahmed isma3eel (26 يناير 2012)

husham elberiar قال:


> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله *
> *شكل الاسطوانة فيها الكثير من المفيد*
> *ارجوا من الشباب اعادة رفعها في سيرفر جديد غير الربيد شير *
> *وشكرااااااااااااااا*



*http://www.7enkish.net/6686​*


----------



## husham elberiar (27 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخ احمد اسماعيل وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed isma3eel (28 يناير 2012)

husham elberiar قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخ احمد اسماعيل وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك



*واياكم
لا تنسانا من صالح الدعاء​*


----------



## hassaan2266 (3 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bassemsab (8 فبراير 2012)

لا يوجد كلمات شكر تعبر  الله يعطيكون العافية و يجزيكون الخير


----------



## عمار فلاح محمود (8 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## Malik1982 (10 فبراير 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_khaledmabrouk (11 فبراير 2012)

الاخ العزيز احمد بدران تحياتى لك كثيرااااااااااااااااا
بس المواقع يعطى errors وانا نفسى تكون الاسطوانة دى عندى 
اخوك خالد مبروك ابو روان 
[email protected]


----------



## جمال رمانه (13 فبراير 2012)

مشكور كثير على هذه الاسطوانه


----------



## lolo80c (14 فبراير 2012)

انو عن جد مبين انو الاسطوانة كتير حلوة ومفيدة من خلال العناوين بس ما عم بئدر حملها يمكن في مشكلة بالسيرفر يا ريت لو سمحتو تغيرو السيرفو او اي شخص يعطيني شي معلومة تفيدني بتحميل هالاسطوانة وشكرا سلفا ومارح انساكون بالدعاء


----------



## sadiqui007 (15 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لكم


----------



## نديم هاشم (17 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز ارجو منك المساعده لأني غير قادر علي تحميل الكتاب من rapidshare فا ارجو المساعده لاني في احتياج شديد لهاذا الكتاب القيم 
وانشاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك
مع اراق تحياتي


----------



## mogtaba (19 فبراير 2012)

تسلم


----------



## رياض عطاالله حايك (20 فبراير 2012)

*عن جد تعبان في رفع الملفات .............الف شكر الك*​


----------



## عمرو ذياب (21 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررر ولكن لو ترفعها على رابط تاني


----------



## خالد حسني الشريف (22 فبراير 2012)

انا لم اقم بعد بالتحميل ولكن لك مني الف شكر علي هذا المجهود الرائع ادعوا لي ان استطيع التحميل


----------



## alahdaly (22 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك 
ورزقك الفردوس الأعلى


----------



## tareq1 (23 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## tareq1 (23 فبراير 2012)

أرجو نقل التحميل من الرابيدشير الى موقع أخر


----------



## Eng.M.Amir (25 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## Milo thatch (26 فبراير 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل
اعرف ان بقاله 5 سنوات لكن لو سمحت ممكن تعيد تنزيلها
لان مثل هذه الاسطوانه لا تقدر بمال او كلام


----------



## العالميةللدش (28 فبراير 2012)

رجاء رابط اخر مباشر


----------



## تايمر (29 فبراير 2012)

أي والله تكفوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون تكفووون والله موسوعة ما تعوووف ولا تقدر بثمن أتمنى ان واحد من الي عندهم الموسوعة يرفعها على موقع كوووويس .,,,,,,,, 


والله يجعلنا وأياكم من أهل العلم وأن ينفع بنا وبكم المسلمين .


----------



## KIDO DIDO (29 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

اولا مشكور على الاسطوانة

ثانيا كيف اتصفح الاسطوانة لأني وجدت معلومات سطحية مثل الكتب مجرد اعلانات عنها و معلومات بسيطة اخرى


----------



## hichamhi (1 مارس 2012)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع والمجهود الرائع

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## حجي الكبير (4 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم (خير الناس من نفع الناس)*


----------



## ASMARFMA (5 مارس 2012)

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## yahia-islam (8 مارس 2012)

رابط غير شغال


----------



## fares-nizar (11 مارس 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل عندي او هناك وجود خلل به ...كلما اردت التحميل تخرج رسالة وتقول بان هناك خطا....ارجو منكم اخي احمد محمد رفع هذه الاسطوانة على رابط اخر ...وشكرااا مني اليك ..


----------



## faez085 (22 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## jalmodk (24 مارس 2012)

مجموعة ضخمة يعطيك ألف ألف عافيةو الله كنز


----------



## ربيع الخولى (25 مارس 2012)

ممكن رفع الاسطوانه على مديا فاير


----------



## صالح الجبيلي (26 مارس 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررر على الموضوع المميز


----------



## nour.abdo (27 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## منتصر عبدالله (29 مارس 2012)

ربنا يزيدكم كمان وكمان


----------



## ENG 33 (30 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## الجندى2000 (1 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## saidothman (7 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engmohammadahmad (7 أبريل 2012)

لم استطع تنزيلها من الرابد شير برجاء الرفع في ملف واحد علي موقع اخر


----------



## Rorschach (7 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا مجهود رائع


----------



## abuwaeel (8 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م ابومعاذ (17 أبريل 2012)

عمل اكثر من رائع

و



و


----------



## محمد سليماني علي (17 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي العزيز وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أبو شميس (18 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي مع جزيل الشكر على جهودك لكن حاولت كثير وما فتح هذا الرابط ارجو المساعدة لتحميل هذه الاسطوانة ولكم الشكر


----------



## أبو شميس (18 أبريل 2012)

أخي الكريم بعد التحية والسؤال عن صحتكم الرجاء الرجاء الرجاء تغيير هذا الرابط ما عبيزبط وانا بحاجة ماسة لهذه الإسطوانة من فضلك احتاج المساعدة اذا ممكن ودمتم بخير


----------



## sunsong (20 أبريل 2012)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طوارف عزالين (27 أبريل 2012)

مشكور


----------



## طوارف عزالين (27 أبريل 2012)

مشكور


----------



## بائعة الورووود (28 أبريل 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## lion heart3 (30 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على مجهودكم ولكن في الحقيقة لم استطع تحميل او قراءة اي حرف من هذه الموسوعة على موقع rapidshare
الرجاء ثم الرجاء تحميلها على موقع آخر ك 4shard ولكم جزيل الشكر سلفا
مع فائق تقديري واحترامي


----------



## B7R (30 أبريل 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية يامهندس


----------



## lion heart3 (2 مايو 2012)

اهي الكربم 
قرات الف كلمة شكر ولكني لم استطع قراءة حرف واحد من هذه الموسوعة ...كل الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## elbolbola (2 مايو 2012)

الله يجازيكم يارب ويوفقكم


----------



## اشرف دياب (10 مايو 2012)

اخى العزيز مشكور جدا ولكن توجد مشكلة فى فك الضغط ارجو الحل


----------



## اميرة الجمااال (10 مايو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## حووورية البحر (14 مايو 2012)

Merciiiiiiiiiii bc


----------



## الفتاة الخجوولة (19 مايو 2012)

بااارك الله فيك


----------



## lion heart3 (23 مايو 2012)

تحية طيبة الرجاء ممن استطاع قراءة ولو جزء من الموسوعة ان يدلنا ماذا فعل وله الشكر
فبعد قراءتي للعديد من الصفحات وجدت ان اكثر الطلبات كانت لتغيير الرابط اي ان الاكثرية لم تستفد
الرجاء ثم الرجاء تغيير الرابط . لان الاسطوانة اصبحت مجرد عنوان بدون مضمون
والشكر الجزبل لمن يستطيع تغيير الرابط الى رابط آخر نستطيع معه قراءة مضمون الاسطوانة


----------



## abdelrahman88 (28 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## abdelrahman88 (28 مايو 2012)

طرح جميل جدااااااااا
ومفيد ايضا


----------



## مدحتكو (29 مايو 2012)

*أخي ذكرت ( جملة ادخل ولن تندم)
بصراحة ندمان علي دخولي ومحاولاتي في التحميل الفاشل
3 مرات يتم التحميل ولا ينفك الضغط مضبوط مرتين رابد شير ومرة جامبو فايل
حرام عليك يا ترفع الموسوعة ان كانت موسوعة اصلا من البداية علي روابط عدلة يا المسؤولين يمسحو الموضوع وما يضيعو وقتنا في التحميل الفاشل 

100 مشاركة تستنجد بروابط جديدة

ىلآلاف المشاهدات

والنتيجة زيرو*


----------



## فتوكة دلوعة (3 يونيو 2012)

Thankssssssssss <3


----------



## Abdel-Samad (7 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Doody Noody (8 يونيو 2012)

تسلم عالموضوع


----------



## فتاة دلووعة (11 يونيو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## per2008 (16 يونيو 2012)

*برجاء اعادة انزال الاسطوانة من جديد على موقع ميديا فير*


----------



## عطر الصفااء (11 يوليو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## امين المشهداني (13 يوليو 2012)

مكن رابط اخر غير ال rabid share


وجزاكم الله خير
​


----------



## مريوومة (21 يوليو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## سامى عصر (22 يوليو 2012)

مجهود يستحق التقدير والاحترام لصاحبه


----------



## m.galgala (29 يوليو 2012)

مشكورين كتير


----------



## م توفيق (30 يوليو 2012)

تحياتي لك يا كبير


----------



## عذراااء (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## البحارالسبعة (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم للجهد المبذول مع اني املك الاسطوانة منذ اكثر من 4 سنوات .,.,.,., ولكني اشدد على شكر جهودك المبذولة


----------



## خالد صالح يونس (9 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا ايضاح بعد ان اضغط الرابط ماذا تطلع بالنافدة ​


----------



## abuhuaf (9 أغسطس 2012)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## zakaria lbr (14 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا على هده الإسطوانة


----------



## لايلااا (15 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## weld3li (15 أغسطس 2012)

يا ريت لو تغير الرابط لانو مو شغال !!! :11:


----------



## mofebob (16 أغسطس 2012)

بعد اذن صاحب التوبيك انه يعيد تحميل الاسطوانه على موقع سهل وسريع مثل الميديافير او Deposite


----------



## AYOUB ABAKAR (16 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا زميلي على هذه المعلومات التكنلوجية القيمة .


----------



## soharmoon (24 أغسطس 2012)

*السلام عليكم 
هذي اول مشاركة لي في هذا الموقع المتميز واود ان افيدكم .
حاولت كثيرا تحميل هذه البرنامج من هذا الموقع ولاكن الروابط لاتعمل ابدا 
فوجدت موقع اخر الروابط تعمل 100% تفضلو 


* 
الموسوعة الألكترونية ,, أسطوانة تعليمية خرافية شاملة - منتديات المشاغب


----------



## رياضضض (24 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## ahmedalsaher (26 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك على الأسطوانة الرائعة


----------



## weld3li (29 أغسطس 2012)

اخي الpart1 تحتوي علىvirus يا ريت لو تحملو في رابط ثاني 


مع الشكر :32:


----------



## صباح عبد العتابي (4 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو التفضل ببيان طريقة التنزيل حيث حاولت عدة مرات ولم استطيع ارجو بيانها خطوه خطوة وتجعل في ميزان حسناتكم ولكم الاجر والثواب
اخوكم صباح عبد


----------



## احمد رجب محمد مهدى (7 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## المهندس م (7 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ... اخي العزيز والله اعجز عن شكرك ولكن أقول لك شكراً بقدر الفائدة الموجودة في هذه الموسوعة وغفر الله لك بعدد الكلمات الموجودة فيها .. وبهذا اتمنى أن اكون قد شكرتك بالقدر الذي تستحقه


----------



## kokohoko62 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

يااخي كافي تضحكون على الناس كل شىء تضعونه لايعمل انتم مهندسين ولا ايه فقط ارى الشكر بينكم على ايه


----------



## اليزاااا (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## عبدالسلام ادم (12 سبتمبر 2012)

نطلب منكم مساعده لبحث بعنوان جرس باب الالكتروني مع عداد الزوار


----------



## Electronic-Man (14 سبتمبر 2012)

جااااري تحميل الملفات ,,,,,, لك مني كل الشكر والعرفان على هذي الموسوعة .


ملحوظه : أضم صوتي الى صوت الاغلبية وهي اذا في الامكان تغيير rapaidShare الى موقع تنزيل أخر وذلك بسسب طلب الموقع في بعض الافترات التسجيل , من غير عدم القدرة في تحميل أكثر من ملف في وقت واحد .

في النهاية أكرر شكري الغير متناهي وغفر الله لك ولوالديك وكل عزيز لديك ,,,


----------



## ماايااا (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## hunter dragon (21 سبتمبر 2012)

شككككككككككراااااااااااا كتييييييييييييير على المجهودات العظيمه وبنا يجزيكم كل خير


----------



## زاهري (27 سبتمبر 2012)

أخي الفاضل شكرا على هذا الموضوع والمجهود الرائعين​


----------



## eslamelgohari (1 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم يا اخوتى فى الله ارجو منكم التكرم واحاطتى بطريقه سهله للتحميل هذه الاسطوانه المتخصصه فى الالكترونيات ونظراا لحاجتى الملحه لهذه الاسطوانه التى اعتبرها صرح خطير فى علم الالكترونيات وارجو مراسلتى على [email protected]
ولسيادتكم وافر التحيه والشكر والثناء


----------



## حماد33 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير على المجهود:63:


----------



## hussien95 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

ألف شكر على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع


----------



## alitaher (4 أكتوبر 2012)

الروابط لاتعمل لماذا


----------



## samoha-991 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك اللة خير


----------



## engakthamcon (10 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن موقع اخر غير الرابيد شير ؟؟


----------



## abdul1983 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

thanks a lot


----------



## عمر ابواربع (12 أكتوبر 2012)

لقد حذف المحتوى من الرابد شير


----------



## nmnmn58 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

اخى الفاضل ارجو تعديل الرابط


----------



## AM1NE (27 أكتوبر 2012)

soharmoon قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> هذي اول مشاركة لي في هذا الموقع المتميز واود ان افيدكم .
> حاولت كثيرا تحميل هذه البرنامج من هذا الموقع ولاكن الروابط لاتعمل ابدا
> فوجدت موقع اخر الروابط تعمل 100% تفضلو
> ...


أولا بارك الله في صاحب الموضوع الأول 

و ثانية جزاك الله خير على إتياننا بالراوابط الأخرى 

داعين الله أن يحفظك و يرحم والديك و يجازيك الجنة يا أخي ​


----------



## yafa333 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

الروابط لاتعمل ولاوجود للملفات أرجو حذف الموضوع ..


----------



## omar_4 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكرين شوكرن جزيلن


----------



## يوشع (1 ديسمبر 2012)

عفوا بس ما عم اقدر نزلها الرابد شير عم يرجعني لصفحتي بس اكتب الرابط الرابط التاني كمان ما عم يوصل لمرحلة تنزيل الملقات يا ريت حدا يساعدني وشكرا سلف


----------



## abdelwahab14 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## المهندسةالدورية (7 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الجهود المتواصلة​


----------



## ماجد كشوب (8 ديسمبر 2012)

لو سمحتم
ماهي الدورات المناسبة بتخصص
برمجة الإتصالات

شكرا


----------



## أبو زياد العنزي (13 ديسمبر 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل يبدو الملفات محذوفة 
ارجوا ان تدلوني


----------



## RONIN_IQ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

الملفات محذوفه


----------



## المش مهندس ميدو (25 ديسمبر 2012)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## amir.elmasry (29 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالرؤف تاج الدين (29 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالرؤف تاج الدين (29 ديسمبر 2012)

دع الأيام تفعل ماتشـــــــــاء ,,,,, وطب نفساً إذا حكم القضاء
ولاتجزع لحادثة الليـــــــــالي ,,,,, فما لحوادث الدنــــــــيا بقاء
وكن رجلاً على الأهوال جلداً ,,,,,وشيمتك السـماحة والوفاء
وإن كثرت عيوبك في البرايــا ,,,,, وسرك أن يكون لها غطــــاء
تستر بالسخاء فكل عيـــــب ,,,,, يغطيه كما قيل الســــــخاء
ولا تر للأعادي قــــــــــط ذلاً ,,,,,, فإن شماتة الأعـــــــداء بلاء


----------



## bahaa.20000 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

يالذيذ يارايق انا متشكر متشكر متشكر


----------



## taha89 (1 يناير 2013)

كيف يتم تحميلها ؟
هذا الرابط يفتح الموقع لاكن الملف مش موجود
ارجو اعطائي رابط مباشر
بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.mohmedsalah10 (2 يناير 2013)

اخى العزيز شكرا على مجهودك ولكنى لا استطيع التحميل لانها لاتوجد ملفات للتحميل


----------



## eng.mohmedsalah10 (2 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجمهودك ولكن برجاء اعاده الرفع وذلك لانى لا استطيع التحميل لا نه لايوجد ملفات على الرابيد شير


----------



## فلورا2 (5 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجوكم اطلب المساعدة لم استطع تحميل هذه الاسطوانة كيف احمل هذه الاسطوانة او لو فى طريقة اخرى للحصول عليها حد يقول لى ضرورى 
وشكراااااااااااا


----------



## omardida (18 يناير 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل ياريت تجدد الروابط قريييييييييييييييبا


----------



## سعد السعد 11 (19 يناير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## sara24 (24 يناير 2013)

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل ، أرجو من فضلكم من قد حمل من قبل أن يجدد لنا رابط التحميل أو الرفع على موقع آخر


----------



## 3issa (24 يناير 2013)

اخى الفاضل ارجو تعديل الرابط​*​*​


----------



## 3issa (24 يناير 2013)

الرابط لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا يعمل


----------



## إليزابيث (27 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

نعم نرجو تجديد الرابط

وجزاكم الله خير*​


----------



## meisin (29 يناير 2013)

hi brother I cant find it so I need your help


----------



## Emperor.ye (30 يناير 2013)

يعطيك الف عافية اخي ولكن يبدوا ان الروابط توقفت هل بامكانك رفعه مره اخرى


----------



## hrmetaljed (30 يناير 2013)

مشكور.......................


----------



## ahmad_148000 (3 فبراير 2013)

اخي نرجو تحميل الرابط


----------



## EL DIB (14 فبراير 2013)

الروابط من 2007 لا يوجد ربطه شغاله


----------



## tarekmol (17 فبراير 2013)

يبدو​ا ان الروابط توقفت هل بامكانك رفعه مره اخرى​


----------



## mido100 (18 فبراير 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## baseta (26 فبراير 2013)

شكرا على جهودك


----------



## عمرعلي ناجي (1 مارس 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل شكرا


----------



## جابر الصعيدى (3 مارس 2013)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## topman20000 (9 مارس 2013)

الروابط لاتعمل ممكن تغير الروابط


----------



## مالك الترك (12 مارس 2013)

يبدو​ا ان الروابط توقفت هل بامكانك رفعه مره اخرى​


----------



## aghyad (14 مارس 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## جابر الصعيدى (15 مارس 2013)

جزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## الشيشينى (20 مارس 2013)

جميلة جدا وجارى التحميل
جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## samoha-991 (20 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ouadiapopo (21 مارس 2013)

ماشاء الله و تبارك الله
بالفعل سنكون خير أمة أخرجت للناس بوجود أمثالك 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا غالي


----------



## البدر402 (29 مارس 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل ..........


----------



## hassantazaoui (30 مايو 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل ..


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور...............


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور.....................


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور......................


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور.......................


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور........................


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور.........................


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور..........................


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور...........................


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور............................


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور..............


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور................


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور.................


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور..................


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور...................


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور....................


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور.............................


----------



## مريم ح (27 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوره جهودكم


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور..............


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور...............


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور................


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور.................


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور..................


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور...................


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور....................


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور.....................


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور......................


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور.......................


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور........................


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور.........................


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور..........................


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور...........................


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور............................


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور.............................


----------



## نــسـرين (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور..............


----------



## نــسـرين (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور...............


----------



## نــسـرين (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور................


----------



## نــسـرين (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور.................


----------



## نــسـرين (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور..................


----------



## نــسـرين (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور...................


----------



## نــسـرين (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور....................


----------



## نــسـرين (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور.....................


----------



## نــسـرين (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور......................


----------



## نــسـرين (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور.......................


----------



## نــسـرين (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور........................


----------



## نــسـرين (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور.........................


----------



## نــسـرين (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور..........................


----------



## نــسـرين (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور...........................


----------



## نــسـرين (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور............................


----------



## نــسـرين (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور.............................


----------



## عين2 (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*الرابط*

يا ريد تنزلو لينا رابط يعمل


----------



## wassim-net (13 يناير 2014)

أرجوا اعادة الرفع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hanafi22 (14 يناير 2014)

الرجاء اعاده رفع الاسطوانه


----------



## ahmed alzabidi (3 فبراير 2014)

اخي العزيز الموضوع مشوق واكيد احتاج الى جهد كبير لكن للاسف لم استطيع فتح الرابط ولم يفتح اصلا ماهو الحل


----------



## أحمد أبو جهاد (4 فبراير 2014)

هل من الممكن اعادة الرفع لان الروابط معطلة وفعلا الموضوع مفيد جدا
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## engineer (4 فبراير 2014)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

